# 2014 Haunted Hotel Halloween Party



## dawnski

Hi all, since some of us (and by some of us I mean myself) are going through Halloween withdrawal, I thought I'd start my thread for 2014. 2012 was zombies, 2013 was Universal classic monsters and 2014 will be a haunted hotel. This past year our family went to Disney and my son and I went on the Tower of Terror (Hollywood Tower Hotel) ride for the first time. Well needless to say, it was awesome, especially the decor.

I want to recreate that gothic, Twilight Zone, oddities atmosphere. This is a house party so every nook and cranny will be decorated. Please feel free to post ideas or words of encouragement.


----------



## dawnski

I am already off to a good start. Mummyof5 gave me a wonderful Merry Reaper gift of some personalized Hollywood Tower Hotel items. A guest check in book and a key rack with keys. Good buddy HFer Tannasgach traded with me some items including another key rack, desk bell and envelope holder. KimandRob did a trade with me and sent me some lovely key fobs with hotel names from the Overlook Hotel, Bates Hotel and others.


----------



## dawnski

This year I am on the hunt for gothic looking picture frames, candle holders and candelabras. Here are some of my finds. My goal will be to use as little regular lamps and bright lights as possible. When I am out searching the thrift stores, I try not to spend over $5 on an item. And I also look for anything that will look awesome spray painted black.


----------



## dawnski

I used this chest/coffin for a vampire room last year. This year I think I might use it as a bed for a skeleton. It would be funny to have the skeleton resting with pillow, blankets and eye mask.


----------



## dawnski

Last year these two busts were a big buy for me at the thrift store. One simply must have busts for gothic style decorating. I will probably leave the vampire bites. I used hot glue and painted over it. When I began to peel the glue off, it left a mark underneath. Otherwise my thought was to to have black gushing eyes. What do you think?


----------



## dawnski

I picked up a clock for $10. Couldn't resist for a hotel themed party. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. If you have ideas, let me know. I got this fun gargoyle from a Secret Reaper last year. I think I'm going to put that on top of the clock (the Transylvania sign comes off) to make it look taller. Also I might have to put it on a stand, not sure.


----------



## dawnski

I was so happy to find this little item--about a foot tall. It will look perfect on the check in desk which is going to be our bar. I would love to get my hands on a poster version of that picture from The Shining of Jack Torrence with all the hotel guests behind him. I've been looking but can't find it. I might just have to make my own. Maybe with pics of our friends in the background.


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, you've got a great start! It's going to be fun following you till the end.


----------



## Paint It Black

I love the idea of all the low-light candleholders. Those you found at the thrift store are really cool. They sure don't look like they are made of plastic. Great find!


----------



## printersdevil

Saw this phone today at Salvation Army and thought it would be good for a hotel theme.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

I think creepy portraits and some spooky papercraft items would be a great touch. You could even use something like this as a guest book. 

Speaking of paper goodies, you can turn that clock you found into a 13 hour clock using one of these cutouts.


----------



## dawnski

Pretty cool phone, I'll have to be on the look out for one.


----------



## dawnski

I want to have lots of creepy pictures on the walls in our house like the attached photo. But I don't want to buy a ton of frames or put so many holes in my wall. As a work around, I've been saving images of antique style picture frames. I'm going to cut them out and then print out an image to go behind it. I think I'm going to glue all of them onto poster board. Then I only have to worry about pinning the ends of the poster board to the wall. A lot less holes!

If this is something you'd like to do for your own party, here are my Pinterest links:
Printable frames - http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-printable-frames/
Art - Anthropomorphic - http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/art-anthropomorphic/
Art - Horror portraits - http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/art-horror-portraits/
Halloween - Creepy pictures- http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-creepy-pictures/


----------



## dawnski

A hotel theme isn't the same without some "starving artist" art. Just picked up this forest scene framed art 36x24 for a steal. I plan to paint some ghostly figures hiding in the forest. I also have a pretty cool portrait of a young girl that I plan to bloody up for the wall. Too far deep into storage for me to include a pic.


----------



## a_granger

[I was so happy to find this little item--about a foot tall. It will look perfect on the check in desk which is going to be our bar. I would love to get my hands on a poster version of that picture from The Shining of Jack Torrence with all the hotel guests behind him. I've been looking but can't find it. I might just have to make my own. Maybe with pics of our friends in the background.[/QUOTE]

I love your idea for 2014. Is this kind of what you had in mind for the poster? if so let I'd be happy to send it if you like.


----------



## dawnski

I love your idea for 2014. Is this kind of what you had in mind for the poster? if so let I'd be happy to send it if you like.
View attachment 190604
[/QUOTE]

a_granger, if you can change it to Overlook Hotel that would be great. I'm not keeping strictly to HTH, kind of a hodge podge of all the famous horror hotels. Thanks so much! That's a better image than my original thought.


----------



## Bethany

OH I so want to follow this thread. 
I recently happend upon some "paper hardware" online & am now going to figure out how to incorporate them onto things temporarily for affect.


----------



## Hilda

Me too! I'm joining in on this thread! Great vision so far. Love the finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> I was so happy to find this little item--about a foot tall. It will look perfect on the check in desk which is going to be our bar. I would love to get my hands on a poster version of that picture from The Shining of Jack Torrence with all the hotel guests behind him. I've been looking but can't find it. I might just have to make my own. Maybe with pics of our friends in the background.


I just love this


----------



## dawnski

Paper hardware? Neat! I never even thought to look for that. Perhaps that could add a decorative touch to cabinets or doors or a foam door.



Bethany said:


> OH I so want to follow this thread.
> I recently happend upon some "paper hardware" online & am now going to figure out how to incorporate them onto things temporarily for affect.
> View attachment 190614


----------



## Bethany

Dawnski, I agree!! The possibilities are endless!! And we can size them bigger or smaller to fit our needs!!


----------



## a_granger

Bethany said:


> OH I so want to follow this thread.
> I recently happend upon some "paper hardware" online & am now going to figure out how to incorporate them onto things temporarily for affect.
> View attachment 190614



these are so great. Would never have thought of them.


----------



## pmpknqueen

dawnski said:


> I was so happy to find this little item--about a foot tall. It will look perfect on the check in desk which is going to be our bar. I would love to get my hands on a poster version of that picture from The Shining of Jack Torrence with all the hotel guests behind him. I've been looking but can't find it. I might just have to make my own. Maybe with pics of our friends in the background.


Hey, I found this interesting picture on google. Maybe you could make them into pictures to hang on the wall? lol. I have all these images on my computer if you want them. It's a bit bigger than shown here.








Also, found this one too. Is this the one you were originally thinking of? I don't think it's the _whole_ portrait. But it could work?








Aaaaand....one more. I thought this poster was cool too. Maybe you could use it?


----------



## dawnski

Those images are great. I love the family portrait. That's definitely going somewhere in the house!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow and what a fantastic thread! Such a great bunch of ideas dawnski! Here are a couple photos of a desk bell. I found this a few years back at Home Goods. It is solid metal and the ring is loud and clear. I have seen them from time to time in simpler versions, but I bet your "paper hardware" could dress up even the simplest ones. If I see one, I will scoop it up for you! You will have a wonderful party environment to be sure dawnski! Thanks for getting rid of my snow-mageddon blues with this great thread full of ideas! BOO! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Yay - figured out how to get rid of upside down photo - spooky!


----------



## matrixmom

Make sure you take a week off of work. By the time party day comes, you will be relaxed because everything was done. You think its not going to be alot, but it will.



dawnski said:


> Hi all, since some of us (and by some of us I mean myself) are going through Halloween withdrawal, I thought I'd start my thread for 2014. 2012 was zombies, 2013 was Universal classic monsters and 2014 will be a haunted hotel. This past year our family went to Disney and my son and I went on the Tower of Terror (Hollywood Tower Hotel) ride for the first time. Well needless to say, it was awesome, especially the decor.
> 
> I want to recreate that gothic, Twilight Zone, oddities atmosphere. This is a house party so every nook and cranny will be decorated. Please feel free to post ideas or words of encouragement.


----------



## a_granger

You've probably seen this but it made me think of your. theme http://www.pinterest.com/pin/562598178421610456/


----------



## Hilda

That reminds me... I put this label on a vintage Jack Daniels bottle. Would look great in a haunted hotel bar scene.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/562598178421560208/

I love the way it turned out...


----------



## printersdevil

hilda, I love the Jack's Death label. How did you alter it?


----------



## dawnski

Those are fun drink labels on the last couple posts. 

Last night I picked up two more pieces of starving artist works. A portrait of a boy and girl (only the boy is pictured below) and some awesome doll heads. I have a lot of bookshelves so I'll need plenty of oddities to fill them up.


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> hilda, I love the Jack's Death label. How did you alter it?


Oh I don't know how to make labels (yet). LOL I simply printed the one I found on Pinterest and used modpodge to affix it. That is dollar store amber mouthwash in the bottle. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/62487513553003658/


----------



## dawnski

Another good score, I just posted this on the thrift store thread. I picked up a great lot of beaded necklaces. Was expecting cheap kids necklaces but these were higher quality Mardi Gras beads. Various size and quite long. Only $1 for 20. My plan is to spray paint them Halloween colors and decorate throughout the house. Thought it would add a touch of hotel elegance to the house. I figure it would look cool on a chandelier or as a border on walls.


----------



## Tannasgach

Dawnski, this is a theme close to my heart . I love your ideas and vision and can't wait to see how you progress with your hotel.


----------



## frogkid11

I hope you enjoy carrying out this theme as much as I did last year. All the party guests really enjoyed how I "stepped it up" by sending the room keys in July and the backstory on the invite. Have a great time and can't wait to see what else you come up with for your hotel.


----------



## matrixmom

hey dawnski have you seen this haunt from a forum member here?
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/132520-fair-lane-hotel-scare-lane-hotel-2013-halloween-party.html


----------



## Paint It Black

If anyone is looking for a standing zombie to use as a bellhop, I just saw one on Buycostumes.com, the "Standing Zombie Grave Digger" for $34.99. The only problem possibly is that he only stands about 3-feet-tall. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## dawnski

My son wanted a Tower of Terror hotel theme for a birthday/Halloween party. My daughter now wants a Great Gatsby themed party in April for her friends. Perfect, many of my decorations have '20s feel to them. This year's theme is paying for itself!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Just found this on Pinterest. Thought of the Haunted Hotel-ers. Maybe for 'mints' on pillows or on the checking desk?


----------



## dawnski

Today I did some decorating for my daughter's Gatsby party. I think I've hit on what I plan to do with the basement for Halloween. Last year the basement was Frankenstein's lab. We have a ton of items on our shelves (as you can see). It was a real chore to move them. My plan is to cover the background in black material with the hanging curtains in front. That will be a huge time saver for me.

I took cut a bunch of those Mardi Gras beads and they hang easily from our drop ceiling. I like the look of it. Think it will all come together for the haunted hotel party.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hey dawnski- Love your threads! Great inspiration and loads of fun ideas. Have you been to Michaels lately? In their "dollar" row, I picked up these keys (for my DD's Harry Potter birthday in June)


----------



## Bethany

Gotta Add Michaels to list of stores for Tuesday.......


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"Dawnski" I love what you have done with those busts! Especially the one with her neck turned to show us the puncture wounds! (and dribbles)


----------



## dawnski

I'll have to check out our Michaels store.


----------



## Hilda

Dawnski, I got this idea from frogkids haunted hotel party thread last year. I got this animated witch from Spirit. I was disappointed when she arrived, very 'lightweight' (code for cheezy), but I do love her face. I redressed her in an 'Elsa the Ghost Maid' costume, tucked up her long hair into the mophat... and now I LOVE her!!
Meet our new parlourmaid.


----------



## printersdevil

She looks great Hilda!


----------



## StacyN

HIlda! She looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## dawnski

Wow Hilda, that looks fantastic. I'm going to have to step up my game. I have three Grandin Road "ladies" that I plan to dress up. But not sure how yet. I also have two skeletons. Figured I would dress them as guests.



Hilda said:


> Dawnski, I got this idea from frogkids haunted hotel party thread last year. I got this animated witch from Spirit. I was disappointed when she arrived, very 'lightweight' (code for cheezy), but I do love her face. I redressed her in an 'Elsa the Ghost Maid' costume, tucked up her long hair into the mophat... and now I LOVE her!!
> Meet our new parlourmaid.
> 
> View attachment 195874


----------



## Bethany

Hilda she is lovely.  I can't wait to start decorating for Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil

Love those keys. Dang it we don't have a Michaels.


----------



## pumpkinpie

She is perfect Hilda..love her!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Hilda said:


> Dawnski, I got this idea from frogkids haunted hotel party thread last year. I got this animated witch from Spirit. I was disappointed when she arrived, very 'lightweight' (code for cheezy), but I do love her face. I redressed her in an 'Elsa the Ghost Maid' costume, tucked up her long hair into the mophat... and now I LOVE her!!
> Meet our new parlourmaid.
> 
> View attachment 195874


Hilda - your maid looks phenomenal !! Glad you found inspiration from little old me  

I agree that overall she is cheesy but her face and hands are great. Were did you get the gray dress and white apron?? I am thinking I may repurpose her to my gypsy/fortune teller this year as part of my haunted carnival/freak show theme.


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Love those keys. Dang it we don't have a Michaels.


 NO MICHAELS, horrors


----------



## johnshenry

I bought these on eBay for around $15 shipped I think. I am going to make Omenwood Hotel tags for them and a key board for behind the check in desk...


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

"killer like" (Copying what someone else did!)


----------



## a_granger

Wow Hilda, love the maid She looks fantastic


----------



## Hilda

Thank you all for the compliments on the newest member of my hotel staff!! 

I had a chat with dawnski, and we thought in addition to this (her party planning) thread, that a hotel theme thread in General Halloween would be a good idea, so I posted the maid in a new thread I started also. I didn't want anyone to think I was jumping ship on dawnski. LOL 

frogkid ~ I ordered the maid costume online. I think it was buycostumes. I've seen them on ebay too. I had to slit the sleeves to get the hand through. LOL Just a little sewing back up, she'll be fine. Oh I think she'll be a great fortune teller. I do love her face and hands too.

Johnshenry ~ Those keys are fantastic!! What a good find!


----------



## dawnski

Here are a few pics of altered artwork for my walls.. I didn't want to overdo it. I want the art to look normal at first glance and then do a double take that there's something more to it. In fact, that probably sums up the decorations this year--not quite normal. The last photo is very minimal. I liked the girl the way she is. She has red rimmed eyes, a bit of blood on the mouth and some scuffing marks on her knuckles. Portrait of a young vampire who's just fed.


----------



## dawnski

Bloodbath farm girl statue to put on a shelf.


----------



## dawnski

Scored big on these old fashioned frames I found at Goodwill. I love the multi-pic frame in the middle. Only $5. Used some Travis Louie and other horror art I found via Pinterest. It's in my board called Art - Horror portraits if anyone wants to view more like them. I will probably have these on our cocktail table in our family room.


----------



## dawnski

This turned out nice. This frame looked nice enough but I wanted it to look a little darker to the Halloween theme. Turned out great! I plan to tape my iPad behind it and use the AtmosFearFX app Unliving Portraits http://atmosfearfx.com/blog/category/unliving-portraits I am really excited about this one. I hope to find another frame that's iPad size so I can do two unliving portrait images.


----------



## printersdevil

Love those frames and photos!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great, unique ideas as usual, dawnski. I love following your progress. Keep showing everything!


----------



## dawnski

Snagged a $2 find today at a garage sale. A silver plated tree with hanging pictures. About a foot tall. I was so excited I made the transformation today. It looks awesome! My photo room is really shaping up. 

I think I might set up a tipping table in this room. For those of you unfamiliar, back in the spiritualist days, there were table turning parties. You would lay your hands on a table and eventually spirits would move the table across the room. What is really happening is something called the Ideomotor effect. An unconscious, reflexive movement. Richard Wiseman, in his book Paranormality tells you how to do it. It usually takes about 40 minutes. The idea though is that the people are not allowed to remove their hand from the table. About every five minutes or so, everyone should be reminded "not to move their hand." The brain can't help doing the exact opposite. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideomotor_phenomenon


----------



## Bethany

Very cool!! Love the make over!


----------



## dawnski

Just finished my clock and I am so pleased with the results. I picked up a fake grandfather clock at a thrift store some time ago. On its own the clock was a little low--not that impressive. Then I remembered the gargoyle that Shebear1 gave me last year as a reaper gift. I primed these two items. Then painted a royal velvet with two coats. FYI - the local Ace Hardware offers sample cans of Valspar paint for $4.99. It's a pint and great for small projects like these.

I did a silver dry brush on the gargoyle and gave definition to his wings. I painted cobwebs on the top panels. I put a silhouette of a mouse on one side and used a Dave Lowe cat stencil pic as inspiration for the front. I love that cat. He looks so ornery! The gargoyle really makes the piece. It looks tall and impressive. Thanks Shebear1, it's the reaper gift that keeps on reaping. I have the fake timing mechanism, but for Halloween I plan to put something in that long space--probably some kind of character.

On a side note, if it can fit in her room, my daughter plans to use this as a DVD shelf in her room after the party. The clock face can come out so it would be two places to store stuff.


----------



## dawnski

Here's the before and after of that gargoyle. It's held to the top of the clock with velcro. Makes it easier for storage.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome clock! How creative of you!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Love the clock and the frame and the picture tree- You have some mad skills!


----------



## punkineater

You're on a roll, dawnski~GREAT job on everything. Love this thread...can't wait to see what else you & everybody else comes up with!
Hilda~your witch to maid makeover was GREAT too!


----------



## dawnski

I was a busy lady this weekend. Here is an urn makeover. Just black spray paint and some touch up paint on the body of the urn.


----------



## dawnski

This lamp was only $2.50 at the thrift store because the leg was broken. That was perfect for me. You can't see but the woman's head has a cascade of blood coming down the side. The faces on this redo kind of remind me of the characters on Robot Chicken!


----------



## dawnski

Picked up these small statues of Socrates and Janus. They were just asking for a makeover.


----------



## dawnski

Last year these two had vampire puncture marks. I wanted to change it up this year. I might add more to it. Not sure yet.


----------



## dawnski

Lumpy Space Princess sums up how I'm feeling today. Our subdivision had a garage sale today and I found just about everything I was looking for and more. A check in style lamp, ornate clock, flowers to put in urns and lacy style curtains. These were all under $5 ea. But the big find was the antique fire extinguisher lamp. It's going to fit in with all the 1930s/40s era theme of the haunted hotel plus I just love the steampunk look of it. I can't wait to put a lampshade on it.


----------



## dawnski

I thought I had some before pictures but I guess I didn't take any. This was a dark cherry table I picked up for 50 cents at some yard sale. I primed it white, then painted it a royal red. I made a stencil of the Supernatural tv show tattoo. A little more pizazz than a regular pentagram. I had wanted to paint the exorcism they say in Latin along the ring of the table. But my handwriting is for crap and trying to stencil the letters turned out to be a big mess. That was a big fail. I hot glued some fringe and voila! This is going to make a great tipping table in the middle of our room. I hope somebody plays.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the table Dawnski. I have been looking for one for my fortune teller stuff. Great job!


----------



## dawnski

I've been churning through the projects this past week. Just finished this cherub. It's made of styrofoam with a silver/gold coating over it. I wanted a demon cherub. Something that looked all molten like it just came up from the depths of hell. Really, who knows where my mind goes? I see cute stuff and just want to turn it into something dark. I primed it and then painted it the same red as the seance table. I was going to crackle paint it. But decided to haphazardly paint it black and see how the red poked through. Felt like it needed something more so I took a rag and dry rubbed grey paint over it. I like the effect. If an area had too much grey, I just went over it with a little more black paint. This little guy will end up on a wall somewhere.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

This thread is fabulous!!!!


----------



## chocolatemice

That floor lamp is fabulous! I want one for my regular house, eesh.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


dawnski said:



I am already off to a good start. Mummyof5 gave me a wonderful Merry Reaper gift of some personalized Hollywood Tower Hotel items. A guest check in book and a key rack with keys. Good buddy HFer Tannasgach traded with me some items including another key rack, desk bell and envelope holder. KimandRob did a trade with me and sent me some lovely key fobs with hotel names from the Overlook Hotel, Bates Hotel and others.

Click to expand...

_








Great re-use of the old spoon rack! Lots to be found at charity shops and Value Village.


----------



## dawnski

I have been super lucky at garage sales this year. I got these items at the same garage sale for a steal. A big black shadow box for $3. I've given my husband the task of making an animated ouija board http://smg.photobucket.com/user/DaveNTracy/media/Ouija Board/006.mp4.html He's not too handy but I have high hopes! I managed to pick up a oujia board with planchette at an estate sale last week.

For a $1--a DOLLAR! I got this awesome wolf's cane with a hidden sword. I thought it was cool as sh** as just the cane. Then my husband noted it was hollow and proceeded to amaze me by pulling out a sword. This will go with my son's costume. Picked up an $79 Victorian gentlemen costume at Buy Costume for $20 on clearance.


----------



## dawnski

Wow, these turned out better than expected. I wanted some bizarre paintings for the house. I picked up a forest scene and painted Kodama tree spirits in the forest. I also added a few malevolent, black spirits in the background. 

At the same garage sale where I got the cane and shadow box, I picked up a canvas painting of a mountain scene for $2. This lady was giving it all away that day. I wanted to do some kind of Lovecraft cthulhu scene but I definitely lack the painting skills for it. For this one, I found some Lovecraft images, cut them out carefully and modge podged it to the canvas. I added a hydra on top of the mountain. Way cool!


----------



## Paint It Black

You have been getting lucky at the yard sales! I especially love what you have done with the paintings.


----------



## printersdevil

Dawnski, those paintings are awesome!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look great!!! I've been wanting to do the paintings for some time now...


----------



## dawnski

Picked up a fake book at a thrift store awhile back. Put some Twilight Zone images in it. I plan to have this near the front entrance so people know they've now entered the Twilight Zone.


----------



## dawnski

Maybe some enterprising HFers might have some ideas for me. It would be very cool to turn our front door into an elevator entrance. But I am hampered by several factors. The husband does not want to put nails into the brick masonry. And surrounding the door is fake rock. So I definitely can't put anything there. We thought maybe we could somehow create sliding doors. But the brick front is not even. The left side in the photo sticks out about a foot more than the right side. 

Possibly some wood structure in front of the door. That sounds like a lot of work. 

I also thought that I might make a large Hollywood Tower Hotel sign by creating a two by four frame around two 36x24 poster acrylic sheets (the long way). The plan is to use straps and hold it up by the window above. At the very least, I could staple black material that reaches the bottom and people would have to part it to come to the front door.

Maybe someone has a grand vision after looking at my doorway. P.S. The little fella is our dog Scooby, a shih-tzu. You can just tell he is a busy body!


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> Maybe some enterprising HFers might have some ideas for me. It would be very cool to turn our front door into an elevator entrance. But I am hampered by several factors. The husband does not want to put nails into the brick masonry. And surrounding the door is fake rock. So I definitely can't put anything there. We thought maybe we could somehow create sliding doors. But the brick front is not even. The left side in the photo sticks out about a foot more than the right side.
> 
> Possibly some wood structure in front of the door. That sounds like a lot of work.
> 
> I also thought that I might make a large Hollywood Tower Hotel sign by creating a two by four frame around two 36x24 poster acrylic sheets (the long way). The plan is to use straps and hold it up by the window above. At the very least, I could staple black material that reaches the bottom and people would have to part it to come to the front door.
> 
> Maybe someone has a grand vision after looking at my doorway. P.S. The little fella is our dog Scooby, a shih-tzu. You can just tell he is a busy body!


First of all the things you've done so far are great!! Second, How much is the doggie in the window? 

Ok I like your door as the elevator. Last year Frogkid did an elevator dial above a door using the decorative foam disc for light fixtures? they cut it in half to make the dial. http://www.pinterest.com/pin/566749934329711077/
this is where I pinned it and then you can go to the page from there. I use a lot of tacky putty to hang stuff, well in the past. Now things are getting permenant hanging way. 

Maybe you can cover the front door & windows to look like an elevator upon approach, like say with cardboard or craft paper. So it looks like it opens in the middle, but still opens normal?


----------



## dawnski

Yeah, I can totally see that idea working Bethany. Sometimes it's best to keep it simple.


----------



## dawnski

Check out what I bought today. Oh yeah, porcelain doll heads! These are going to look great for the party.


----------



## dawnski

I am just having a ton of fun with these starving artist paintings!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love all that your doing it is going to look so great


----------



## matrixmom

Here are some ideas:

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/107171666106182671/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/107171666103640563/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/107171666107231113/

Hope these inspire you....


----------



## dawnski

Matrixmom, I especially like that last photo with the reservations sign. More to think about!


----------



## dawnski

This is one of those projects that only my son who loves the HTH ride will appreciate. We had an old box TV sitting around in the basement storage. I tried to paint it to look like the TV from the wait line at the Hollywood Tower Hotel ride. I plan to show Twilight Zone episodes on this in our living room. Definitely should have made the logo on the TV larger. That's what I get for doing it free hand.


----------



## Bethany

I was looking at our garage the other day. Since I moved from Ohio to Florida, the garage doors are not insulated. This makes it kind of hard to do the scene setter I did in Ohio so was thinking about sheets of thin wood or styrofoam with scene setters attached to them and hung from the ceiling with wire. This is also another possibility for you for your "elevator doors" 

Awesome job on the TV!!


----------



## SavageEye

Glad I came across this thread. Some great ideas! Thanks.


----------



## a_granger

Dawnski, That party is going to be great. I can't wait to see your finished setup!


----------



## dawnski

I'm going with Bethany's idea to have my door be the actual elevator. I need a low elevator dial because my entry light takes up a large portion above the door (see previous page). I had some interesting packing material that I used as part of my Frankenstein lab last year. An iPad was inserted into the space and scrolled classic Universal monster movie pics. I cut off the top third of it and painted it gold. There was a hole in the top of this so I made only one destination--the 13th floor. I plan to put string lights or a glow stick to illuminate the number 13 for the party. The darkened portions look rock like and blend in with the front of our doorway. Can't believe I got two years worth of use out of this goofy piece of cardboard.


----------



## Bethany

It looks Marvelous!!!


----------



## dawnski

Another addition to my statue knick knacks. Wonderfully gothic looking.


----------



## dawnski

I was fortunate enough to snag a chandelier for free. Here's what I would like to do with it. We have two large urns outside our front door. I think it would look pretty dramatic to have this tilted inside it with flicker candelabra bulbs. Lots of cobwebbing like it's been sitting out there for decades.


----------



## Hilda

Oh my gosh. What a great idea with the light fixture!! What a find!!


----------



## Bethany

Here is what I did with a chandelier. I've done 2. I think I have one just like yours in the garage to give a makeover. 
I do believe I have a total of 6 to give a makeover to, that includes the 2 I did previously because their attachments didn't survive the move. Hubby puts plugs on them so I can hang them wherever I want to and can move them at will.


----------



## matrixmom

dawnski did you see the liquid cobweb post? you can use it on your chandelier after you fix it up. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/135220-cobweb-liquid-anyone-tried.html


----------



## matrixmom

These are scary just on their own.



dawnski said:


> Check out what I bought today. Oh yeah, porcelain doll heads! These are going to look great for the party.


----------



## dawnski

Bethany, that looks pretty cool. Can't believe you have six. My husband is ready to kill me for this one.

Matrixmom, that's some pretty neat cobwebbing. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on those cobwebbing gun. Maybe I'll be able to do this.


----------



## Bethany

In all honesty, I think I have 7  One will hang in one of the guest bedrooms with a roll switch.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Wow you have some great finds and redos there. I did this theme last year and had a grand time here are a few pics....


----------



## tweety16_6

love all the idea's i see here... making my entrance to the house a holywood tower hotel theme. trying to set up different area's with a special theme this year.. normally it's just a halloween theme in general.


----------



## dawnski

Your set up is amazing. What a nice space to decorate! 


obcessedwithit said:


> Wow you have some great finds and redos there. I did this theme last year and had a grand time here are a few pics....


----------



## dawnski

Used red paint with texture medium on a wingback chair. Don't like it. I'm going to try it with black next. If it comes out okay I'll post some pics.


----------



## diggerc

I'm new to this thread and don't know if you already found one but is this the picture you're looking for?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shining_(film)#mediaviewer/File:Overlook_hotel_1.jpg


----------



## dawnski

Yes, I was hoping for a poster of it, but no one ever made one. There's a site called blockposters.com where I can make my own but I don't have a printer that offers bleeding to the edge. Meaning I'll lose portions of the image.



diggerc said:


> I'm new to this thread and don't know if you already found one but is this the picture you're looking for?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shining_(film)#mediaviewer/File:Overlook_hotel_1.jpg


----------



## diggerc

Ah. I was going to suggest the tiling, and see how your edges would be a problem.
On another note this site always looked like a great source of creepy portraits.
http://www.worth1000.com/contests/2070/monster-modren

http://www.worth1000.com/contests/24713/ghost-ren-6

http://www.worth1000.com/contests/2736/ghost-translucents-4

I really like this one for your theme.
http://www.worth1000.com/entries/731432/what-ever-happened-to-bette-davis

and some of these would work in black and white.
http://www.worth1000.com/contests/30129/ghost-ships-3

celebrity ghosts errr guests.
http://www.worth1000.com/entries/214067/ghost-of-hardy

and if your not out of ink?
http://www.worth1000.com/contests/1661/ghost-translucents-3


----------



## dawnski

Diggerc, those are great. I love the Bette Davis and celebrity ghost ones for this party!



diggerc said:


> Ah. I was going to suggest the tiling, and see how your edges would be a problem.
> On another note this site always looked like a great source of creepy portraits.
> http://www.worth1000.com/contests/2070/monster-modren
> 
> http://www.worth1000.com/contests/24713/ghost-ren-6
> 
> http://www.worth1000.com/contests/2736/ghost-translucents-4
> 
> I really like this one for your theme.
> http://www.worth1000.com/entries/731432/what-ever-happened-to-bette-davis
> 
> and some of these would work in black and white.
> http://www.worth1000.com/contests/30129/ghost-ships-3
> 
> celebrity ghosts errr guests.
> http://www.worth1000.com/entries/214067/ghost-of-hardy
> 
> and if your not out of ink?
> http://www.worth1000.com/contests/1661/ghost-translucents-3


----------



## dawnski

Some more starving art I found at Goodwill for $3.99. Amazing what you can do with a good Xacto knife. I call this one, I'm not saying it's aliens....but it's aliens. It was fun to add the xenomorph pods as part of the shrubbery. I'll add some shading in the water later.


----------



## dawnski

Found these frames real cheap at Goodwill. They had a hotel directory feel to them. I think I'm going to use these to post drink specials at our party or use as some sort of directory for areas of the house.


----------



## Bethany

Dawn are you painting this stuff on these pictures?! WOW


----------



## dawnski

No, for this one and the cthulhu one I did, I sized images from the Internet, cut out with an Xacto, then modge podged it to the canvas. Others I've done on this thread are hand painted. My drawing skills are pretty limited!

P.S. I painted that candelabra, then bought one of those plugs where you can do the wiring yourself. Ha, I blew out my circuit breaker and there was smoke coming from my outlet. Guess I better let that job go to an expert! LOL



Bethany said:


> Dawn are you painting this stuff on these pictures?! WOW


----------



## Crypt Keeper Chris

hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread and am extremely glad that I did, its decided (I think, if my indecisiveness doesn't take over again) that I will do a haunted hotel theme for my 2014 yard haunt. I love the theme due to the fact that it is a pretty rare theme and not many people have done/do it. thank you all for the fantastic inspiration and ideas! dawnski you have an amazing party in the works! when I finally get cracking I'll make sure to update you all


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> No, for this one and the cthulhu one I did, I sized images from the Internet, cut out with an Xacto, then modge podged it to the canvas. Others I've done on this thread are hand painted. My drawing skills are pretty limited!
> 
> P.S. I painted that candelabra, then bought one of those plugs where you can do the wiring yourself. Ha, I blew out my circuit breaker and there was smoke coming from my outlet. Guess I better let that job go to an expert! LOL


have to buy certain plugs for the wiring, so I'm told. They are NEVER pretty ones  I leave the picking out of all electrical Parts to the husband since he does know electrical.


----------



## dawnski

Keep us posted Chris!



Crypt Keeper Chris said:


> hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread and am extremely glad that I did, its decided (I think, if my indecisiveness doesn't take over again) that I will do a haunted hotel theme for my 2014 yard haunt. I love the theme due to the fact that it is a pretty rare theme and not many people have done/do it. thank you all for the fantastic inspiration and ideas! dawnski you have an amazing party in the works! when I finally get cracking I'll make sure to update you all


----------



## bettyboop

Awesome Thread..... Thank you for starting so early. I am doing the Tower of Terror Hotel theme also this year and started a new tread. I just got started with sending my 'Save the Date' emails today. I don't have the invitation idea yet, but loved the previous idea of sending hotel keys attached to the invitation. They will go in the mail in September. Will check back with you periodically. Thanks.


----------



## punkineater

....continueing to follow along with this thread. dawnski, I love what you've done with the place!


----------



## dawnski

Haven't been posting lately as we're just finishing up a major construction project at the house. The crew took over our garage and I haven't been able to do any haunt work. The husband says, "Relax, it's only going to be August." And I'm like, "Yeah, I'm really behind!" 

Hilda on HF posted this awesome Cracker Barrel find of a haunted suitcase. I picked that puppy up right away. It's pretty awesome. The face and hands pull out the fabric and it whispers and screams along with some sayings. Tomorrow I plan to check out someone's garage sale that is selling haunt items. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll find some good stuff.


----------



## PennyCash

Wow!!! I can't wait to see how it all comes together. I might have to snag this idea for next year. I really love it that much!!!! AweSome, seriously cool....


----------



## bettyboop

Love the Haunted Clock idea...


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> Haven't been posting lately as we're just finishing up a major construction project at the house. The crew took over our garage and I haven't been able to do any haunt work. The husband says, "Relax, it's only going to be August." And I'm like, "Yeah, I'm really behind!"
> 
> Hilda on HF posted this awesome Cracker Barrel find of a haunted suitcase. I picked that puppy up right away. It's pretty awesome. The face and hands pull out the fabric and it whispers and screams along with some sayings. Tomorrow I plan to check out someone's garage sale that is selling haunt items. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll find some good stuff.


I MUST head to Cracker Barrel tomorrow!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## bettyboop

Great idea. I'm going to print creepy portraits from Pinterest on a big printer that we have at work or have them printed at Fed Ex, cut them out and tape to existing framed things that are already hanging in my house. I think it will look close enough that the creepy portraits are framed.


----------



## Bethany

bettyboop said:


> Great idea. I'm going to print creepy portraits from Pinterest on a big printer that we have at work or have them printed at Fed Ex, cut them out and tape to existing framed things that are already hanging in my house. I think it will look close enough that the creepy portraits are framed.


Some places won't print them due to copy right laws. Just a heads up.


----------



## bettyboop

Do you have any posts on your last year's party, Frogkid11??? I would love to take a look. Thank you.


----------



## Bethany

bettyboop said:


> Do you have any posts on your last year's party, Frogkid11??? I would love to take a look. Thank you.


Here is a link to the entire thread!! Be sure to start on page one!! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/130195-my-haunted-hotel-theme-party-2013-a.html?highlight=


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Here is a link to the entire thread!! Be sure to start on page one!!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/130195-my-haunted-hotel-theme-party-2013-a.html?highlight=


Thanks for posting the link Bethany - I had a commitment for this afternoon/evening and I'm just seeing the post from bettyboop.

Betty, hope you find some inspirations in my thread and feel free to let me know if you have any questions - glad to help out.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks for posting the link Bethany - I had a commitment for this afternoon/evening and I'm just seeing the post from bettyboop.
> 
> Betty, hope you find some inspirations in my thread and feel free to let me know if you have any questions - glad to help out.


Saw Betty's light was on, so I posted the link. Glad to help!!


----------



## lkshop

I, too, am doing a haunted inn/hotel theme this year. I've been really lucky with findings at garage sales and flea markets. I've been picking up fake flowers and spray painting them black, found a vintage radio, candelabras, etc. My house will basically be this: the living room will be the registration/lobby. The dining room will be, well, the dining room. The kitchen, again, the kitchen and the family room will be the bedroom. Been finding great ideas on this site and on Pinterest. One member on this site made an awesome grandfather clock from cardboard and totally inspired me to do one for the lobby. I wish I can remember the user's name but if he/she sees this post, I wish to thank them! I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## bettyboop

They have it on their website too. $49.99


----------



## bettyboop

I picked up some cool old style suitcases from Home Goods yesterday. A little pricy but plan on giving to my daughter for decorating her new house after the party. hahaha, that's how I justified the purchase!!


----------



## chocolatemice

lkshop said:


> I, too, am doing a haunted inn/hotel theme this year. I've been really lucky with findings at garage sales and flea markets. I've been picking up fake flowers and spray painting them black, found a vintage radio, candelabras, etc. My house will basically be this: the living room will be the registration/lobby. The dining room will be, well, the dining room. The kitchen, again, the kitchen and the family room will be the bedroom. Been finding great ideas on this site and on Pinterest. One member on this site made an awesome grandfather clock from cardboard and totally inspired me to do one for the lobby. I wish I can remember the user's name but if he/she sees this post, I wish to thank them! I think it turned out pretty well.
> View attachment 206671


Is this the one you made? It looks great!


----------



## dawnski

Ha, I do the same thing! Just picked up a baroque style mirror for the bathroom that just happens to go with my theme.



bettyboop said:


> I picked up some cool old style suitcases from Home Goods yesterday. A little pricy but plan on giving to my daughter for decorating her new house after the party. hahaha, that's how I justified the purchase!!


----------



## dawnski

So does anyone have an idea for this space? I usually do very minimal outside decorating. This is a very large patio (we do a lot of entertaining). There's a fountain and a fireplace. With the dark stone and the fireplace going at night, I think this could have a wonderfully gothic look that would lend itself to the whole hotel theme. What would you do with this area?


----------



## dawnski

I think I've figured out what I want to do with my Psycho bathroom. I'm going to buy a Bates Motel sign for one wall. On the other wall, I'm going to hang the iconic film frames of the shower scene. In front of it will be a clear shower curtain and I'll light it with string or rope lighting. If I can get a tension rod in there, I might use an opaque curtain that people can open themselves. I think it will look like an art installation.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


dawnski said:



So does anyone have an idea for this space? I usually do very minimal outside decorating. This is a very large patio (we do a lot of entertaining). There's a fountain and a fireplace. With the dark stone and the fireplace going at night, I think this could have a wonderfully gothic look that would lend itself to the whole hotel theme. What would you do with this area?

Click to expand...

_Depends if you want to still keep it set up as a useable patio space or just decorate it as a pass through area.

A Vampire Bar would present a lot of decorating options.
Or you could set it up with an Al Fresco dining theme - gothic servers, dishware etc.

If you just want to just overall decorate the space:

Gothic or darker accessories
Gargoyles on the arbors
lots of black fabric or netting
Crows of course
Hands rising beneath the waterfall
or a few skeletal fish jumping?
Large spiderwebs between the arbor posts
twinkle lights in the webbing
black tree branches


My Dead and Breakfast Inn theme has wedding and funeral facilities. I have a portable fireplace in mine. 
Your outdoor fireplace has crematorium written all over it. That fireplace alone draped in skellys and accented with lighting - wow. 
If you don't plan to have a real fire, you could lay a fake fire in it (lots of ways to make it on this forum)
Perhaps some crispy legs with feet sticking out of the firebox?. 
The opportunities are endless depending on how you need to use the space.
A few examples:


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

dawnski said:


> I think I've figured out what I want to do with my Psycho bathroom. I'm going to buy a Bates Motel sign for one wall. On the other wall, I'm going to hang the iconic film frames of the shower scene. In front of it will be a clear shower curtain and I'll light it with string or rope lighting. If I can get a tension rod in there, I might use an opaque curtain that people can open themselves. I think it will look like an art installation.


Or:


----------



## bettyboop

I would be removing the furniture and dancing.... Using, of course, the above awesome decorations.
(If weather permits where you live)


----------



## dawnski

Some great ideas. Love the first pic! Being in the Midwest, it's hard to say if the weather will be freezing or cool enough for mingling. A dining scene might be fun.



PoCoHauntGal said:


> Depends if you want to still keep it set up as a useable patio space or just decorate it as a pass through area.
> 
> A Vampire Bar would present a lot of decorating options.
> Or you could set it up with an Al Fresco dining theme - gothic servers, dishware etc.
> 
> If you just want to just overall decorate the space:
> 
> Gothic or darker accessories
> Gargoyles on the arbors
> lots of black fabric or netting
> Crows of course
> Hands rising beneath the waterfall
> or a few skeletal fish jumping?
> Large spiderwebs between the arbor posts
> twinkle lights in the webbing
> black tree branches
> 
> 
> My Dead and Breakfast Inn theme has wedding and funeral facilities. I have a portable fireplace in mine.
> Your outdoor fireplace has crematorium written all over it. That fireplace alone draped in skellys and accented with lighting - wow.
> If you don't plan to have a real fire, you could lay a fake fire in it (lots of ways to make it on this forum)
> Perhaps some crispy legs with feet sticking out of the firebox?.
> The opportunities are endless depending on how you need to use the space.
> A few examples:
> 
> View attachment 207103
> 
> 
> View attachment 207104
> 
> 
> View attachment 207105


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> So does anyone have an idea for this space? I usually do very minimal outside decorating. This is a very large patio (we do a lot of entertaining). There's a fountain and a fireplace. With the dark stone and the fireplace going at night, I think this could have a wonderfully gothic look that would lend itself to the whole hotel theme. What would you do with this area?


OMG that is so cool 
that will look killer with a gothic theme to it wow ok I want to come live on your patio LOL 

the first thing I thought of with your fire area would be a different theme for another time hansel and gretel came to mind right away.


----------



## dawnski

I love Pinterest. It's always giving me ideas. I was trying to come up with some complicated hotel sign using plexiglass and back lit when I came across this idea of using a twin headboard as a sign. Just contacted a lady on a garage sale site for a $10 headboard. Cheaper and cooler looking--fits that vintage look I'm going for. Now I just have to figure out if I want to call it Hollywood Tower Hotel or something else. Maybe Hollywood Terror Hotel for those not familiar with the ride.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's a great idea Dawnski, thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## printersdevil

Love the headboard idea for a sign. TFS!


----------



## melissa

frogkid11 said:


> I hope you enjoy carrying out this theme as much as I did last year. All the party guests really enjoyed how I "stepped it up" by sending the room keys in July and the backstory on the invite. Have a great time and can't wait to see what else you come up with for your hotel.


I promise not to hijack, but I have been trying to figure out a way to include skeleton keys in a party theme. This might be it!


----------



## dawnski

So I thought I would incorporate the Ringu TV into the party theme since you would find a TV in a hotel. I always like to throw in elements people aren't expecting. We had an old TV that we couldn't give away so my husband took the guts out of it. To dirty it up a bit I used grey spray paint followed by rust oxide spray paint. The plan is to cut out the back of the TV, that extra piece of plastic that sticks out in the back so I can fit my prop in there better.


----------



## dawnski

Hey Barbie, getting some sun? Nope, it's a Halloween makeover. I thought I would have to do some annoying prop building with wood and PVC to make my Ringu girl. Then the Halloween gods smiled down on me and I found this tall doll at a garage sale. Don't know about you, but when I pick up dolls at garage sales, the moms always reminisce about how much their daughter loved to play with this doll. I'm like, "Um thanks, my daughter's going to love this." I'm sure they would be horrified to know what I'm doing.

I see all these detailed tutorials on grunging up dolls. This was simply black spray paint followed by white spray paint. I purposefully kept the spray light and mottled. It gave the skin a wonderful "dead" look. The legs are going to go through the back of the TV with her body sticking out the front, arms outstretched and wearing a long, black wig and some white nightgown.


----------



## dawnski

Look what came in the mail today from Darkside Displays. This is going in one of my front urns. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7nItse_WOs


----------



## Paint It Black

That sign is going to be great to set the scene. Your television/Barbie prop is really awesome. Can't wait to see in completed.


----------



## Bethany

Oh cannot wait to see the TV/Barbie project complete!


----------



## dawnski

I've been doing some searching for Shining props and am coming up zilch. Lots of missed opportunities people! I figured I could find the Grady twins as a cardboard cut out or at least a 24x36 poster. Or a full door poster of the ax scene. Nope. I did find a 3'x5' Shining hotel rug for $58. Pretty pricey so I'm debating whether to get it. http://society6.com/product/theshin...EQM0qADLGKr2qL1cKJUd8xwC6jEaArUQ8P8HAQ#36=289 If you have any ideas for the Grady twins, I'm all ears. I would like to incorporate the actual image somewhere as opposed to dummy props. If I use that blockposters.com site, it would be a lot of work to tape up all the sheets to make a large image.


----------



## pumpkinpie

What about printing them off of that block poster website u used last year for your mummy room, then use spray adhesive and glue it to foam board...cut them out and just affix them to a foam board base. If they're set back down a long hallway with eerie lighting it should look great


----------



## dawnski

I think that's what I'm going to have to do. I can't see any other way around it.


pumpkinpie said:


> What about printing them off of that block poster website u used last year for your mummy room, then use spray adhesive and glue it to foam board...cut them out and just affix them to a foam board base. If they're set back down a long hallway with eerie lighting it should look great


----------



## Jack Mac

I'll be checking this thread often since I am also doing a haunted hotel theme for next year based on The Shining . With the prequel coming out next year it should tie in perfectly.


----------



## dawnski

Posting some awesome finds I made. The conjoined twins prop is made by Blood Brood FX. http://bloodbroodfx.com/products.html They are also the original people who make those stuffed animal props with the skull faces. Saw them at the Flashback Weekend horror convention in Illinois. They said feel free to email and they can custom make whatever you want.


----------



## melissa

Dawnski: I'm having such fun watching this theme evolve! I'm filing away ideas for next year (I, too, am planning something similar for 2015 (haunted B&B or inn).) Love the conjoined skulls! 

I snagged a bunch of the big keys from Michael's over the weekend thanks to this thread. I was surprised that 2 different locations still had some. They also had notecards with an embossed key on the front,so i bought those, too.

Love the conjoined skulls! They'd fit in the"cabinet of curiosities" that hub is working on!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Awesome finds!!


----------



## lkshop

Love this idea!!!


----------



## lkshop

Yep. Thanks!


----------



## PennyCash

Wow, amazing to watch the evolution. I love the theme, it will be stored away for future reference. Please keep updating your awesome achievements


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Hi everyone! I've been following this thread to get ideas and felt it is only fair to share my photo's of things I have made so far. But first let me say thank you for helping me come up with some great ideas  I'm hosting my 3 annual Halloween Party and this year I'm doing a theme (Haunted Hotel). And when I get into something I go all out to the point of perfectionist or close to it.Anyways here are the pictures:

























I'm getting more luggage for the luggage carrier


----------



## dawnski

I love the luggage carrier. How did you make it?


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Thank you! Sorry about it being sideways. I'm putting up the step by step way I made it in my blog and when it is done I'll post the link. But basically I used PVC pipes, a hula hoop (cut in half for the top), Plywood and other scraps of wood, wheels bought at Home Depot, red fabric (looks and feels like carpet but not as heavy or expensive) from A.C. Moore, a glass ornament (for the top), a piece of a hanger, magic mold, Gorilla Glue, Hot Glue and 2 cans of gold/metallic spray paint.


----------



## bettyboop

MeganRossknecht said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this thread to get ideas and felt it is only fair to share my photo's of things I have made so far. But first let me say thank you for helping me come up with some great ideas  I'm hosting my 3 annual Halloween Party and this year I'm doing a theme (Haunted Hotel). And when I get into something I go all out to the point of perfectionist or close to it.Anyways here are the pictures:
> View attachment 208727
> View attachment 208728
> View attachment 208729
> View attachment 208730
> 
> I'm getting more luggage for the luggage carrier


Way cool on your luggage carrier. I am also doing the Haunted Hotel theme and would like to copy this.. Thank you.


----------



## dawnski

Very creative. Can't wait to see the blog post.



MeganRossknecht said:


> Thank you! Sorry about it being sideways. I'm putting up the step by step way I made it in my blog and when it is done I'll post the link. But basically I used PVC pipes, a hula hoop (cut in half for the top), Plywood and other scraps of wood, wheels bought at Home Depot, red fabric (looks and feels like carpet but not as heavy or expensive) from A.C. Moore, a glass ornament (for the top), a piece of a hanger, magic mold, Gorilla Glue, Hot Glue and 2 cans of gold/metallic spray paint.


----------



## dawnski

Butler build completed! I said this last year but I'll say it again. At your Goodwill, garage sale or wherever, pick up the Rock Band drum set. The base makes it so easy to build a standing prop character. I used one foot 1/2 PVC pieces plus fittings. It just slides in from the top. The large base at the bottom keeps it secure and also has the appearance of shoes. This is an Uncle Creepy mask who offers the perfect butler look in my opinion. It's a bonus that he has eyes (tiny slits for you to see out of if you are using as a mask). I love Uncle Creepy's expression. It's like he's trying real hard to smile nicely but failing miserably.

Because he's a skinny dude, I didn't even have to use much stuffing. Much easier than making last year's Frankenstein. Now I have to behead him. Frankenstein scared the crap out of my family and they don't want a repeat.


----------



## Paint It Black

Your butler is great. I love the mask - so perfect.


----------



## dawnski

Managed to kick out a second prop today. I am SO glad I went back and picked up this decorative baby carriage. I spray painted grey and black. I added purple string lights around it. I have so many dolls I could load it up but I decided to go with only a few. The front toy is the motion/sound activated evil doll that Spirit had last year. Should definitely scare a kid or two at our party.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Okay so here is the blog post for the luggage carrier and the link to the fake hotel website with the back story link is here: http://www.meganashleyphotography.com/blog/category/halloween
I hope it makes some sense. My husband is the writer but I did include a lot of pictures but please let me know if you need me to clarify anything.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

That carriage looks so awesome! 


dawnski said:


> Managed to kick out a second prop today. I am SO glad I went back and picked up this decorative baby carriage. I spray painted grey and black. I added purple string lights around it. I have so many dolls I could load it up but I decided to go with only a few. The front toy is the motion/sound activated evil doll that Spirit had last year. Should definitely scare a kid or two at our party.


----------



## dawnski

I know I'm not the only one to make home decorating decisions that also happen to add to the Halloween party. Got rid of our boring, ordinary bathroom mirror for this wonderfully gothic looking one. A perfect add on for this haunted hotel theme. When we bought our house many years ago, this powder room already was painted the darkest shade of purple. It is a huge plus for Halloween. I usually put images in here on bright white paper with black lights. Really makes them "pop" in this room. 

P.S. Ignore that lady in the mirror. Don't know what she's doing there.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

I LOVE that Mirror! And sink and color of the wall! That is so perfect  



dawnski said:


> I know I'm not the only one to make home decorating decisions that also happen to add to the Halloween party. Got rid of our boring, ordinary bathroom mirror for this wonderfully gothic looking one. A perfect add on for this haunted hotel theme. When we bought our house many years ago, this powder room already was painted the darkest shade of purple. It is a huge plus for Halloween. I usually put images in here on bright white paper with black lights. Really makes them "pop" in this room.
> 
> P.S. Ignore that lady in the mirror. Don't know what she's doing there.


----------



## dawnski

Finished a Shining prop. Pmpkinqueen posted a before and after photo of the Torrence family on page 3 of this thread. I took a shadow box frame I had and taped the first picture. I'll have a sign that says Open. When you open the box, you'll see the after photo along with a "jump scare" photo of Danny, I know the image on the left is sloppy but I just wanted something to cover the white backing of the other photo.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh love the mirror and all the props rock


----------



## dawnski

I have been waiting all year to make this gag. A picture of frozen Jack Torrance in jar. Add epson salt. Voila, you've got yourself a snow globe. The only thing that would make this even cooler is if I could find a tiny snow cat or tiny Danny and Wendy to put in there.


----------



## dawnski

Found another statue at a thrift store. She's about 10 inches tall. Added some bloody stumps that can be seen better when she's on a higher shelf.


----------



## dawnski

While checking out the area Goodwill, I found this resin help wanted sign. Really gawdy. Hopefully I made an improvement. Thought it would be cute to have this sign hanging in case anyone wants to join the ranks of the undead staff.


----------



## frogkid11

The repaint of the Help Wanted sign looks really nice, Dawnski. Hopefully you will have some applicants on the night of your party


----------



## obcessedwithit

Love the headboard idea, make have to use this for the insane asylum sign thanks for sharing.....................


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the make overs you did it all is looking so great


----------



## Eviejenn

This photo grouping reminds me of the old ladies room in "Burnt Offerings"... I love your framing idea. I use 3M removable strips to hang pics for Halloween. They work well & don't leave marks on my walls. Big Lots usually has them for cheap.


----------



## Eviejenn

Have you considered having a "Lost & Found" box or closet? I envision a creepy doll, a blood-stained scarf, maybe some fake teeth....


----------



## bettyboop

melissa said:


> I promise not to hijack, but I have been trying to figure out a way to include skeleton keys in a party theme. This might be it!


I love the keys that I found on NiceFavor.com. I think that is the website. But link is on my Thread. They are actually bottle openers. They will be attached to the paper invite as their room key to Room 13. Will be making the invite next week and will post at that time.


----------



## bettyboop

dawnski said:


> Posting some awesome finds I made. The conjoined twins prop is made by Blood Brood FX. http://bloodbroodfx.com/products.html They are also the original people who make those stuffed animal props with the skull faces. Saw them at the Flashback Weekend horror convention in Illinois. They said feel free to email and they can custom make whatever you want.


Any ideas what you will do with the buggy??


----------



## bettyboop

Great Mirror!!!!


dawnski said:


> I know I'm not the only one to make home decorating decisions that also happen to add to the Halloween party. Got rid of our boring, ordinary bathroom mirror for this wonderfully gothic looking one. A perfect add on for this haunted hotel theme. When we bought our house many years ago, this powder room already was painted the darkest shade of purple. It is a huge plus for Halloween. I usually put images in here on bright white paper with black lights. Really makes them "pop" in this room.
> 
> P.S. Ignore that lady in the mirror. Don't know what she's doing there.


----------



## bettyboop

Love this!!! So I bought the DVD from the website. But I am not computer savvy. Can you tell me how you plan to get the images from the DVD to your iPad. I'm asuming through iTunes, but need a little help. Thank you in advance.....
I want to put my iPad in a shadowbox frame and hang it behind the toilet in my powder room. 


dawnski said:


> This turned out nice. This frame looked nice enough but I wanted it to look a little darker to the Halloween theme. Turned out great! I plan to tape my iPad behind it and use the AtmosFearFX app Unliving Portraits http://atmosfearfx.com/blog/category/unliving-portraits I am really excited about this one. I hope to find another frame that's iPad size so I can do two unliving portrait images.


----------



## dawnski

AtmosFearFX has an iPad app for $4.99. It only shows one set of images that are on the DVD. That's what I plan on using. But with your DVD, you can get a large frame and put white material behind it (like a blank canvas). Then use a projector behind it. People should be able to see the image from the front. Or you could have a white sheet on a wall and frame the ends with some old curtains. Then it would kind of be like an old gothic sitting room.



bettyboop said:


> Love this!!! So I bought the DVD from the website. But I am not computer savvy. Can you tell me how you plan to get the images from the DVD to your iPad. I'm asuming through iTunes, but need a little help. Thank you in advance.....
> I want to put my iPad in a shadowbox frame and hang it behind the toilet in my powder room.


----------



## dawnski

Not quite sure where I'm going to put that buggy yet.



bettyboop said:


> Any ideas what you will do with the buggy??


----------



## dawnski

Well my husband put a huge kink in our party plans. Turns out he is going to Japan on a business trip on our Halloween weekend. I had planned for the 25th. Of course this is after I sent out a save the date email. 

So now I need to move it to the 18th and combine our big party with my son's teen party. That should be interesting. I think I'm going to need to clean out our garage and create a whole new area for the overflow. I guess some of my furniture props are going to have to fill out that room.


----------



## dawnski

Some random photos. Picked up this awesome zombie bust yesterday at the Home Goods store. Seriously, you can never have too many statues and I have a ton. 

I also checked with the 5 Below store which said they're bringing in Halloween merchandise Sept. 15. The Big Lots store has a lot of smaller Halloween items. I'm waiting for a witch that someone posted on another thread. I have a few stand up characters already but she looked kind of cool and might be a nice addition to my backyard scene.

My ghost photos. The Shining guest/ghosts occupying my lower level and the Hollywood Tower Hotel ghosts on my main level.


----------



## dawnski

Started doing a little work on the backyard patio props. These came out great. The Medusa is that sound activated prop from Spirit Halloween last year. Should be fun when people accidentally activate it at night. The corpse I just picked up at a garage sale for $2. He's already earning his money.


----------



## Paint It Black

The top hat zombie bust looks good in your house. The framed photos are a great addition, and I really love the urn planters outside. I would not have thought of growing Medusa and Corpse, LOL.


----------



## dawnski

Here's my latest prop, a ghost chair. What do you think? This was a blue chair that I painted over with red paint and a fabric medium. I started painting a ghost in black with a sponge brush. I had planned to fill it out with some grey and white colors along with eyes. But I kind of enjoyed this wispy, unformed presence. Is it benign, malevolent--open to interpretation. Obviously, this will be in much dimmer lighting. Any opinions?


----------



## matrixmom

Dont add anything else, see how it works in dim light. Might have to outline the shape, but dont add any eyes etc. Looks perfect and subject to interpretation like you stated.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Here's my latest prop, a ghost chair. What do you think? This was a blue chair that I painted over with red paint and a fabric medium. I started painting a ghost in black with a sponge brush. I had planned to fill it out with some grey and white colors along with eyes. But I kind of enjoyed this wispy, unformed presence. Is it benign, malevolent--open to interpretation. Obviously, this will be in much dimmer lighting. Any opinions?


the chair looks fantastic as is


----------



## frogkid11

that is a great transformation of that chair. I like the look of the spirit sitting there as it is. I hope it shows up well in your lighting as is.


----------



## dawnski

Nothing major here. Just a couple before and afters of some teapots. One done bloody and the other done more gothic. Figure I'll keep one in the kitchen maybe the gothic one as part of a room service set up. The Dollar Store had body part gummies for Halloween and I hope to find them again for this.


----------



## matrixmom

dawnski - saw thin pin and I thought you could use it....

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20688479513479855/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20688479513479826/


----------



## Eviejenn

dawnski said:


> Nothing major here. Just a couple before and afters of some teapots. One done bloody and the other done more gothic. Figure I'll keep one in the kitchen maybe the gothic one as part of a room service set up. The Dollar Store had body part gummies for Halloween and I hope to find them again for this.


Those are great! I bought several Victorian looking vases at a thrift store and spray painted them matte black. They kinda look like Wedgewood jasperware - dark and gothic. I've posted pics in my 2014 album if you want to check them out.


----------



## dawnski

Thanks Matrixmom, great ideas. The chair idea is so simple and really creates a mood.



matrixmom said:


> dawnski - saw thin pin and I thought you could use it....
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20688479513479855/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20688479513479826/


----------



## dawnski

Eviejenn, I love how your vases turned out. I think I have to stop by the thrift store and check out those gawdy looking items with a new eye. I also liked your props from 2013. Nice job!



Eviejenn said:


> Those are great! I bought several Victorian looking vases at a thrift store and spray painted them matte black. They kinda look like Wedgewood jasperware - dark and gothic. I've posted pics in my 2014 album if you want to check them out.


----------



## dawnski

Just a quick decorating tip. If you have lots of books like I do, flip them around for your party. I find that the modern book covers take away from the mood I'm trying to set. The white background also makes your shelf props stand out better.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski I am going to be in cal at the tower of terror which is a old hotel theme I will take lots of pics when there maybe some ideas for your party will pop up.


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> Just a quick decorating tip. If you have lots of books like I do, flip them around for your party. I find that the modern book covers take away from the mood I'm trying to set. The white background also makes your shelf props stand out better.


Was at the FL Haunter M&T in July and one of the haunters did "shelved books" out of a sheet of styrofoam. Carving lines & cut uneven at the top to rep. differnt sized books; Nice Halloween titles. Can't find a pic. :/


----------



## dawnski

Well this could not have come at a better time. I've spent the day pulling out props and doing some prep work around the house for our haunted hotel. In the mail comes a most mysterious package. Upon opening, a slight chill goes up my spine as I pull out a CD box which I recognize is the ghost group photo from The Shining. It contains a letter from said caretaker about the spooky paranormal happenings at the hotel. The CD contains a nice 12 minute song which I believe is from the end credits of the movie. And if it isn't, it should be, that wonderful ethereal band music from days gone by. My son is totally geeked out by this and says further investigation is required. Well done, secret reaper. You put me in the right mood to get ready for the big event.


----------



## dawnski

Wow, someone built the facade to the Gold Room bar in The Shining. That would surely solve my problem of the big Avengers Alex Ross print my husband refuses to take down. http://www.therpf.com/f9/shining-gold-room-bar-164885/


----------



## dawnski

Jack's typewriter - although a little older model than in the movie.


----------



## dawnski

The husband reminded me I should have a room with Mother from Psycho. I may have to turn our dining room into a combined Bates Motel parlor with mother in a chair. I think I'm going to have to use my mummified corpse that I just put in the urn to turn into my mother prop. Darn it! got to figure something else to put in there.


----------



## dawnski

Okay, I just finished two wonderfully awful taxidermy displays for the Bates parlor scene. The bottoms are the foam boards used for train or haunted villages. The birds already had wire on their feet so this was a simple easy build. Also found some appropriate bird statuary in my haunt stash. Meanwhile the husband is trying to find an easier method of making a moving Ouija board planchette with robotic bugs instead of a motor. If it works, I'll let you know.


----------



## dawnski

I've figured out my individual room themes if anyone is interested in layouts.

Lobby level (main floor) 
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror room (living room) - If you go on the ride, this is the library with the TV that introduces you to the storyline. 
Hotel office (kitchen)
Bates Motel parlor (dining room) - The sitting room where Norman and Marion talk. I'll also have mother in here and our dessert table.
Psycho shower scene (powder room)
Old fashioned seance room (family room) - Creepy hotel stuff
Twilight Zone theme (mudroom) - I want to draw that opening theme sequence on material and hang it at the entrance where people hang their coats. It's a little walkway that will have Twilight Zone pics on the wall.

Lower level (basement)
Gold room from The Shining (bar area)
Colorado room from The Shining (main seating area)
Game room from The Shining (area where our air hockey and foosball is located)
Room 237 (bathroom)

Gothic patio (backyard) - What I would do for a hedge maze right now!


----------



## dawnski

Pu the room key holder up today. I can't take the credit for this. It's a merry reaper item made by HF member Mummyof5. A repurposed spoon rack with the HTH logo.


----------



## bettyboop

OMG, love this!!!


dawnski said:


> Jack's typewriter - although a little older model than in the movie.


----------



## dawnski

I just painted Danny's trike! I've ordered a poster of the rug from the Shining. I had wanted to bolt the trike to a poster frame so it would be a wall installation. But I think it's too heavy. If that's the case, I'll have it on a table. Thought this would be a cool piece people will talk about at the party.


----------



## dawnski

Here's some of the work I did this weekend. I printed out HTH labels on clear Avery labels. These are going to go on various lamps in our house. Here's an example.


----------



## dawnski

I went to a website called Craft Cuts which sells wooden, plastic and metal letters of all different fonts for a decent price. I used it for two projects. For the first, I traced the letters onto white Avery labels. After cutting them out, I put them on a canvas and spray painted purple. For the party, there will be rope lights behind to light up the letters.


----------



## dawnski

For the second project, I painted the letters in white and then in glow in the dark paint. I took wood glue and adhered them onto that bed backboard I picked up awhile back. I also painted part of the backboard black so the letters would stand out. I plan to attach a black light to the bottom for the party and possibly dress up the backboard a little more. I think this turned out really great! Can't wait to put it up.


----------



## Bethany

dawnski, everything is looking great!! Super execution of the projects. Love seeing your progress!!


----------



## offmymeds

Incredible awesome stuff!!!


----------



## dawnski

Check out Undead Granny, an online only animatronic from Spirit Halloween. It's perfect for a Dead and Breakfast or Haunted Hotel theme. Check out the video link. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Sv-Undead-Granny/


----------



## frogkid11

Your props are looking great dawnski. I, too, like that granny animatronic but do wish the voice sounded a little older and more feeble to add a creepier vibe. Let us know if you get her and be sure to post a video - you know the marketing videos and pics sometimes make them look better than straight out of the box.


----------



## dawnski

Couldn't wait to show off my wonderful secret reaper present from PumpkinPrincess. Miss Opal Brooks, a young flapper who disappeared on her engagement night and is now residing in my ghostly realm.


----------



## Chanda

Where did you find those pictures? I'm in love


----------



## dawnski

Chanda, what pictures are you referring to?



Chanda said:


> Where did you find those pictures? I'm in love


----------



## Chanda

The pictures of the people in the elevator.... I think I found it online and I am having it printed at Walgreens but not sure if it will turn out. The one I found is so small! I am doing the same theme this year.... I will share pictures soon


----------



## dawnski

You're talking about the final image of the film, right? I just went on Google and found the photo with the biggest resolution. The search was "shining end photo." The larger the number, the better. Here's an interesting article on the original real photo. http://badassdigest.com/2012/10/19/the-truth-behind-the-shinings-spooky-final-photo/



Chanda said:


> The pictures of the people in the elevator.... I think I found it online and I am having it printed at Walgreens but not sure if it will turn out. The one I found is so small! I am doing the same theme this year.... I will share pictures soon


----------



## Hallow_Vinny

Thank you for starting this thread. I am doing the same thing. in 2012 I did zombies, in 2013 I did Asylum and this year I am doing a 1920's ghost theme in a hotel or mansion! Great minds my friend. I will have to start a new thread because this one is too huge to read lol.


----------



## Chanda

So it turned out.... I wasn't sure if it would printing it from the internet. Only thing is, is that there is a typo. My computer did not want me to put a S on the end of ghost. Not sure if I'm going to fix it.


----------



## dawnski

Only your most annoying guest will point out the spelling error. Nice job!



Chanda said:


> View attachment 212545
> 
> 
> So it turned out.... I wasn't sure if it would printing it from the internet. Only thing is, is that there is a typo. My computer did not want me to put a S on the end of ghost. Not sure if I'm going to fix it.


----------



## dawnski

I did zombies in 2012 too! Yeah, these threads take on a life of their own. So you don't have to peruse through it all, here's a link to haunted hotel ideas: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/

And here's a link to gothic ideas because they kind of go hand in hand. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-gothic/
You might also find some crossover on my Roaring 20s board. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/party-roaring-20s/

Give us a link to your HF thread so we can all follow along 



Hallow_Vinny said:


> Thank you for starting this thread. I am doing the same thing. in 2012 I did zombies, in 2013 I did Asylum and this year I am doing a 1920's ghost theme in a hotel or mansion! Great minds my friend. I will have to start a new thread because this one is too huge to read lol.


----------



## dawnski

I think I mentioned that my entire basement will be dedicated to The Shining. If you saw last year's Frankenstein lab you know that this is an enormous room. It will have areas dedicated to the Gold Room (bar), Colorado room (great area), Room 237 and Game Room. The game room is because I have an air hockey and foosball table. Rather than try these items being out of place, I thought it would be fun to actually incorporate it to the party. You'll now feel like you're playing air hockey in the Overlook's game room.

To achieve this, I went back to the film. I picked up a Colorado state flag which was prominent in the scene. In the game room and ending sequence, Kubrick has a series of photos in stacks of three. So I made a similar wall using photos from the film as well as photos from the actual hotel (where they did the filming) that I found online. I like how that turned out because several of the shots are recognizable as The Shining but are not movie photos. Gives it kind of You Are There feel to it.

I got a ski poster and some Colorado mountain pictures to remind people about the opening sequence that pans out over the water and then goes into the driving sequence. Then I included small photos of the actual movie scenes with a brief explanation so people will get what I'm doing. We have a few die hard Kubrick fans who will totally get this, but others will have to be reminded that this is a snowed in Colorado hotel.


----------



## dawnski

I came up with two ideas. One for making a full size elevator wall with flowing blood illusion. The other for a dead Jack scene in our basement window well. This weekend I'll have to see if I can make those happen.


----------



## Hallow_Vinny

dawnski said:


> I came up with two ideas. One for making a full size elevator wall with flowing blood illusion. The other for a dead Jack scene in our basement window well. This weekend I'll have to see if I can make those happen.


Your dedication is making me feel incompetent. Please let me know what you are using as I am doing a similar theme!


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

I would love to see how the elevator turns out! I'm having a hard time with coming up with a good idea for mine & yours sounds amazing!



dawnski said:


> I came up with two ideas. One for making a full size elevator wall with flowing blood illusion. The other for a dead Jack scene in our basement window well. This weekend I'll have to see if I can make those happen.


----------



## dawnski

I think it's more like being overly obsessive! I have three big screens at the house we're not using. I had planned to spray paint them red. I started but it's too see thru. So I'm going to pick up red fabric at JoAnn Fabrics and use the screen as a frame. I picked up a red satin sheet at a garage sale awhile back that I've been using as a curtain. My plan is to drape the curtain from the top left and then let it cascade out onto the floor. 

For dead Jack, I've already made a snow globe using epsom salts (no water). But for the window well, I need to dig out the white Xmas carpets people use for Christmas village displays. That would be my snow. I'd cut a hole out for Jack's torso. I think I'll just print out his face onto poster board rather than having an actual dummy in there. It would look better seeing Nicholson's face. Then I have a prop axe to lay next to him.

At least this all sounds good in my head.

Also, for a good gag, I would suggest picking up a poster of the "Here's Johnny" scene or print out his face. At teacher stores you can find rolls of black paper that teacher's use for their classrooms. Put the poster on the wall and then put the black paper over it. Then peel off the paper where his face is. It will have the look of him breaking down the door.



Hallow_Vinny said:


> Your dedication is making me feel incompetent. Please let me know what you are using as I am doing a similar theme!


----------



## dawnski

Okay, I finished my elevator wall. I decided not to use the screens as frames. I picked up red material long enough to cover my wall. After putting these three panels up, I got black material to create the middle section. I would have made this more narrow but the black material is hiding the edges of the three panels. The red satin sheet flows from the top and down to the floor for the blood effect. Anyone that's seen the movie will get this reference.

For the top I just went with creepy cloth because my basement ceiling is not flat. Plus I found out that there are people, like my sister, who haven't seen The Shining (Can you believe?). So for those that don't get the movie reference, at least it will look like a Halloweeny hotel wall to them. I may or my not glue elevator buttons to the material using a plastic wall plate. The light from the windows shouldn't be a problem at night but I can always put black poster board up if I have to.

Of course you are seeing this in the day with a limited view because my son's drum set is in the way. At night with the right lighting, I know this will look great for the party.

The only bummer is that I had wanted to do a different movie scene in each window well. Now I only have one left. Figure that out later.

Now here's an idea for an enterprising haunter. Maybe the for garage. It would be cool to put the material on wood frames. Then make one a sliding door that guests would have to open to get into your party. http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/diy...or-under-40-apartment-therapy-tutorial-139922


----------



## dawnski

On our media wall, I created these two vignettes using my other satin sheets. I originally was going to keep these as curtains to hide all our stuff. But wrapping them around my statue busts added such a wonderfully elegant, macabre vibe. These are on opposite ends of the room. I love how they look close up.


----------



## Chanda

View attachment 213433
View attachment 213431
View attachment 213432



Working on our invitations...... More time consuming then I thought


----------



## Bethany

Chanda said:


> View attachment 213433
> View attachment 213431
> View attachment 213432
> 
> 
> 
> Working on our invitations...... More time consuming then I thought


Very nice!! I need to get mine printed out & ready to send. 

Just a thought, but do you want to repost without your house address? Maybe lay a piece of paper over it.


----------



## pmpknqueen

dawnski said:


> Started doing a little work on the backyard patio props. These came out great. The Medusa is that sound activated prop from Spirit Halloween last year. Should be fun when people accidentally activate it at night. The corpse I just picked up at a garage sale for $2. He's already earning his money.


I LOVE the Medusa bust! What does it do anyway? I'm curious


----------



## dawnski

Here you go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ILtA_BSAU



pmpknqueen said:


> I LOVE the Medusa bust! What does it do anyway? I'm curious


----------



## matrixmom

Love the invites dawnski. Do you set up a gmail for your party? Why?


----------



## pmpknqueen

dawnski said:


> Here you go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ILtA_BSAU


So cool lol. I may have to get one of my own


----------



## pmpknqueen

dawnski said:


> Here you go. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ILtA_BSAU


So cool lol. I may have to get one of my own


----------



## Chanda

The first is a picture of my butlers new jacket, he received a promotion this year and now will be the front desk clerk
Started my directory ran out of letters  so I have to wait for hobby lobby to get more in. 
And lastly Is my lamp I had to take this idea from dawnski. Think I might add some kind of something to the top or bottom just not sure what


----------



## Chanda

View attachment 213765


Almost forgot someone I think on this thread was talking about these light bulbs... They are old fashion and very cool the picture does not do it justices anyway I found them at Meijer they come in 4 different styles. They are great to use on light fixtures where you can see the light bulb and they put off that old light look.


----------



## KimandRob

Love everyones ideas....dawnski, once again, you are an amazing inspiration!!!!


----------



## WitchyRN

We will be doing a haunted old western theme/saloon... Tick tock


----------



## Thriller

dawnski said:


> Yes, I was hoping for a poster of it, but no one ever made one. There's a site called blockposters.com where I can make my own but I don't have a printer that offers bleeding to the edge. Meaning I'll lose portions of the image.


How big do you need it? I have a wide format photo printer, I can do up to 13x19.


----------



## dawnski

Not my invites. HF user Chanda shared it on my thread. I usually make a pdf and email it to our friends.



matrixmom said:


> Love the invites dawnski. Do you set up a gmail for your party? Why?


----------



## dawnski

Chanda I like how your lamp turned out. I really need to find a maroon jacket for a bell hop uniform for one of skeletons.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Saw this today and thought of u

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT_G_5tRRTk


----------



## Chanda

Thank you Danwski..... I got the jacket at Goodwill for $2.25  they had several (that one was by far the cheapest)


----------



## Paint It Black

Chanda said:


> Thank you Danwski..... I got the jacket at Goodwill for $2.25  they had several (that one was by far the cheapest)


The jacket turned out great. I think it is funny they had _several_ maroon jackets, LOL.


----------



## Hilda

I bought a used marching band uniform from a local high school for $20 and turned it into a bellhop uniform. I think it turned out OK. I keep telling people it is a marching band uniform and my hubby says that I am worrying too much and that I need to stop pointing that out. LOL It's in the 'hotel'... he's standing by a pile of suitcases... he looks like a bellhop. LOL 

I'll snap a picture and upload later. It's just another idea.


----------



## dawnski

Here's my shower scene for our Psycho bathroom wall. The room is dark purple. I put blue party lights in there which act like a black light. Really picks up the bright white of the paper. I'll have to see if putting a shower curtain in front of it looks cool or not.


----------



## Chanda

OMG I'm in love such a cool idea


----------



## Chanda

Okay question.... Do you think it would look funny if I put a large radio in my hotel lobby. The room is pretty big so space is not an issues. I can see in my head how to make this not so sure about a small one


----------



## dawnski

Heck yeah, put in a radio. Here's a link to someone who made a small cardboard one. We have two old fashioned radios that I plan to have out. http://www.instructables.com/id/Recycled-Cardboard-Radio/



Chanda said:


> Okay question.... Do you think it would look funny if I put a large radio in my hotel lobby. The room is pretty big so space is not an issues. I can see in my head how to make this not so sure about a small one
> View attachment 213983


----------



## Chanda

I saw the small one.... That seem to be a pain to me, I want to use insulation board (the pink stuff) I so have how to do this in my head.... I need to get some wood contact paper I will be on the hunt tomorrow. I just have to come up with an idea for the dial I have knobs oh and need to locate fabric for the speaker


----------



## printersdevil

Our Dollar General used to sell the wood grain contact paper. I need to get some for a project, too, so will be looking for it.


----------



## LairMistress

Our Dollar Tree carries wood grain contact paper, I bought a roll to make fake boards.


----------



## Eviejenn

> Do you think it would look funny if I put a large radio in my hotel lobby.


I think it would look awesome! You could play some old music for added creepiness. I'm playing 1920's jazz in my haunted house. I love the upbeat lyrics and scratchy sound.


----------



## Chanda

Found some contact paper at the dollar store.... Now to build this beast!! I plan on playing some kind of music in my hotel lobby. I'm playing Alford Hitchcock on my old tv in the lobby but with no sound. Plan on hanging candles (fake ones that is) by the flame with fishing line down my hallway so they look like they are floating. I am also going to attempt to make a talking crystal ball (like the one in the Haunted Mansion) For my bathroom I think. Something cool to look at while going potty. Plus I think it's a 7 min loop so you won't most likely see the same part over and over. Now to find some old pictures for my hallway. 
View attachment 214211


----------



## dawnski

Started my Twilight Zone area. This is a short hallway leading to our laundry room (and place where people hang their coats). I have two large artwork that actually would match the theme. Those 1930s era photos of men on girders building the Empire state building. But everyone has seen those. The first panel is dedicated to To Serve Man. I used blockposters.com to make the TV image. I plan to have a pillar in the hallway with the "cookbook." The second is a favorite of my son, Nightmare at 20,000 Feet.


----------



## Chanda

I am having issues with my talking crystal ball!!! Has anyone ever made one?


----------



## bettyboop

There is a really cool one on this website by Frogkid, I think that is the name.


Chanda said:


> Okay question.... Do you think it would look funny if I put a large radio in my hotel lobby. The room is pretty big so space is not an issues. I can see in my head how to make this not so sure about a small one
> View attachment 213983


----------



## dawnski

Just finished my Overlook Hotel canvas sign. This is going to be my new favorite project for Halloween. You can get them pretty cheap with a 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon. For this one I used two Shining stencils, printing them and the letters on 8-1/2x11 Avery labels. Then just spray painted. Light it from behind with string or rope lights. This will go either behind our bar or on the wall of our Shining basement.


----------



## Paint It Black

That does look like a great idea for signs. Can't wait to see it lit up with your lights behind it.


----------



## dawnski

Just finished the hotel directory. This is a riff on the Hollywood Tower Hotel directory sign. This is the first time I'm outlining all the rooms our guests can check out. It will be interesting to see if it brings more people to different areas of the house. I'm sure this happens to everyone, but it always seems that there's one or two rooms that remain mostly empty while others are packed to the hilt with party guests.


----------



## dawnski

My To Serve Man book. I plan to put this on some kind of pedestal in my Twilight Zone area.


----------



## dawnski

Decided to pick up a scene setter wall for our entrance area. I think the directory sign looks good on this wall. The door to the left is my office. I want to use the same scene setter to make a back drop. I have french doors that open inward. The idea is to put my bellhop behind a table with registration type material on it.


----------



## Chanda

I'm so excited about my tv.... Can't wait for it to dry and see it in action  
I still need to attach the knobs the one knob will cover the button on the bottom


----------



## Chanda

Dawnski love your directory idea.... Using it to tell people what's what that's really cool!!


----------



## Bethany

Picked up these "scene setter" panels at DT. really like them. I have 2 on this wall and they are overlapped to fit. I didn't want to cut them


----------



## printersdevil

Are those plastic or that creepy cloth like material? I likey!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Are those plastic or that creepy cloth like material? I likey!!!!!


They are plastic. I found ( which I forgot to do with these) that if you put some clear packing tape on the back of things you're going to put up with tacky putty, in the places you're putting the putty, they last longer. Ehh, for $1 each, wasn't much worried if I only got one year use. I did go back and buy up what they had left at one DT think they will look great in the family room next year.


----------



## dawnski

Looks like my G.I. is going to get lucky at the Hollywood Tower Hotel. Just a few of the guests.


----------



## Sharonr3106

Hi

I did a theme of scary fairytales last year, and wanted two chandeliers for my sleeping beauty dining room. I live in the UK, and I found this black cardboard chandelier in Asda for £5 (it would be Walmart to you guys in the US), it was really cheap and I painted the candles white and added an orange flickering balloon light to the top of each candle which I covered in white tape so you couldn't see the fixing. I covered them in cobwebs, when they were hung from the ceiling you couldn't notice that the balloon light had been attached at all they just flickered away. I know yours will probably look loads better, but if you get sick of the project it is a cheap easy way to get them and they do look great when the extras are added. They are selling them again in the UK this year so I am sure they will have them in Walmart also. I couldn't find a picture of them from last years party, but this picture shows what they were like just out of the wrapper, and they fold down flat so you can use them again. They are great for anyone who has got time to make them, and I thought they make with your theme this 
year and are really cheap


----------



## offmymeds

Love your guest Dawnski!! That look Fabulous!


----------



## dawnski

Thought I'd show you my invites. The first one went out Labor day weekend as a teaser to peak interest. I plan to send the next one out this week. It's intentionally long, written more like a story to create a mood. This party will be dripping with 1930s haunted hotel. Thanks to PumpkinPrincess for inspiring a ghostly presence for my party. I already have 45 confirmed adult/kid guests so I'm hoping for a real good turnout this year.

Sorry for the size of the 2nd invite. For some reason it won't appear larger on here.


----------



## dawnski

Well darn it, I'm just going to add the text here so you can read it.

Welcome extinguished guests! 

We are about one month away from our opening night at Hollywood Tower Hotel. We already have 45 confirmed attendees. We hope we can count on you to check in October 18 from 7 p.m. to….well let’s say your stay may be extended indefinitely.

You are in for a truly paranormal treat. HTH has many permanent patrons at our hotel. Some seen, others hiding in the shadows. Bea A. Fraid, our kindly housekeeper will welcome you at the door. Make sure to stop by our front desk and check in with our bellhop Barry D’Alyve.

Inside you’ll meet Mrs. Bates, looking a little withered these days. Hear the sad fate of young Henry Riddle. Dare to visit Room 237. Peruse our cabinet of curiosities. Spend time in our séance room and try our tipping table. Spirits abound and are sure to be conjured at Hollywood Tower Hotel.

There is always a stuffy, unbeliever in the group that we like to call the teenager. For you there are mysteries to uncover with your cell phone. Summon up videos and notes on the paranormal using QR codes. Go to your app store and load a free QR reader to your phone before you arrive.

Children, be without fear. Our ghosts and skeletons do not bite. Timid tikes are invited to our exclusive Tip Top Club, a room featuring friendly, Halloween movies.

So as not to upset our supernatural patrons, we suggest you dress to theme. Gentle reader, do not be alarmed, for there are many designs at your disposal. This is a 1930s hotel so gangsters, flappers and hotel staff will fit right in. Any dead celebrity or rock star is sure to be a guest at this hotel. Ghosts of any kind including historical figures. Any character from the Twilight Zone, The Shining, Psycho, Addams family and the Munsters. Even ghost hunters are welcome. 

If you have not done so already, please RSVP by October 10. Your friends are our friends. Let us know if we should expect extra guests.

Your humble proprietors,
Hector and Dawn Villarreal


----------



## dawnski

Okay, here's my almost completed bellhop. He will sit behind a desk so I'm not worried about his legs. As an fyi, I went to Hobby Lobby and picked up one of those cardboard boxes for the hat. But I got the oblong size. The round size leaves too much space on the sides but the oblong fits this guy just right. He'll also have a name tag and the HTH logo on his lapel.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome, Dawnski. I would love to attend your party!


----------



## Hilda

dawnski said:


> Okay, here's my almost completed bellhop. He will sit behind a desk so I'm not worried about his legs. As an fyi, I went to Hobby Lobby and picked up one of those cardboard boxes for the hat. But I got the oblong size. The round size leaves too much space on the sides but the oblong fits this guy just right. He'll also have a name tag and the HTH logo on his lapel.


Absolutely love the bellhop!


----------



## Bethany

Love it all!! Wish I could be a fly on the wall.


----------



## dawnski

Well I'm really excited to show off this prop. Took me all day. Back in the beginning pages of this thread, I had a portrait of a young girl. I decided to upgrade it with an image of a rat in her hands but I didn't like it. Then I decided I wanted real rats. A lot of them running up her body. I went to the dollar store and picked up about 50 small rubber black rats. 

I spent the day painting them. Some grey on the body, pink ears, nose, feet and tail and red eyes. Then I began hot gluing them onto the portrait and covering up that small rat I had in her hands. For a full 3D effect, the rats are also on the frame. I think painting the rats really make this prop stand out from the all black rats they originally were. Love it! I think I'll call this Willard's Sister.


----------



## punkineater

What a GREAT idea!!!!! Freaky, creepy & fabulous


----------



## dawnski

I wanted to explain something interesting I'm doing for this party. I am using QR codes to add a second level of interaction to our party. I have lots of macabre artwork on my walls as well as an entire room devoted to a cabinet of curiosities. These are curated with a title in a small frame. For many of these items I've gone on YouTube or the Internet to find something scary that relates to the object. The girl and rats artwork is titled Willard's Sister and the QR code contains the trailer for the movie Willard. For this Bloody Mary mirror, I have a video of a teen calling for bloody mary and then getting killed. This is the only questionable one in the mix (it looks likes her throat gets cut, but you don't see anything) so I've added a note, not for kids.

I have guests who know all the detail I put into these parties. They like to go on a little adventure checking stuff out. It gives introverts who need a break from the crowd something to do (I'm an introvert so I'm more sensitive to their needs). And it can also be a conversation starter for people. But you have to promote it in your email blasts to spark an interest.

This is the link to make your own QR code http://www.qrstuff.com/
This is my board of printable frames. I just made one of them more narrow. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-printable-frames/


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, now I will show my dumbness. What does the code do? Is it just a prop or does it link to something on the Internet. I am assuming it is just to add a level of credibility. Also do you just print the frames out and stick the item in it? I am really clueless to all this, but it looks great!


----------



## dawnski

If you have a phone with a QR reader, it will basically scan that image and then take you to wherever it's pointing. So let's say I find a video on Bloody Mary. I copy the url to that video. Then I go to qrstuff.com and paste it there. It then makes that square code that you see. Anyone that scans the image with that reader will see the Bloody Mary video on their phone.

On my Pinterest board I have a whole bunch of printable frames like the one you see up there. You can put this in Word and then say you want to be able to write text over the image. I have Adobe software so I use something called InDesign. It lets me change the square frame into a rectangle and whatever size I like. I just type what I want inside.



printersdevil said:


> Okay, now I will show my dumbness. What does the code do? Is it just a prop or does it link to something on the Internet. I am assuming it is just to add a level of credibility. Also do you just print the frames out and stick the item in it? I am really clueless to all this, but it looks great!


----------



## dawnski

So here's something clever and I'll post this on that fortune teller thread too. There is this wonderful thing called the Ideomotor Effect. This is the subconscious moving of your hands that spell out words on a Ouija board. It also is what fuels tipping tables. The laying of hands on a table and then it starts to act all crazy. In fact, the more you remind people to NOT move their fingers, seems to be a subconscious signal to MOVE the fingers. I have read that this can take up to 40 minutes, but I'm hoping that with alcohol involved, the process may go much quicker.

So I am using PumpkinPrincess' awesome Miss Opal reaper gift as the spirit moving the table. Here's a .jpg of my directions that I will keep at the table. I plan to have five chairs surrounding the table, one with Miss Opal sitting in it. Here's a link on ideomotor. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideomotor_phenomenon I'll have to let you know if anyone tried it and if it worked.

There will also be a Ouija board in the room along with a lot of creepy pictures for ambiance!


----------



## dawnski

Today I finished my elevator accessories. I printed out an elevator number image that goes on the top of the elevator and a single button image. I used the lid to that bellhop cap I made, cut holes in it and glued the image (now laminated) to the front. On the day of the party, I'll throw a glow stick in there for a nice unearthly glow. 

My son has this goofy alarm button that yodel when you press it. I used this as the button for my elevator. That should surprise a few guests. You might ask why I didn't put the button on the black material (which would make sense). The wood frame of my windows are behind there and I didn't want to put holes in them.

Looks a little cheesy right now but with the right lighting, will work out great for the party. You can find those images on my haunted hotel board. http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/


----------



## Malicious

been watching your thread Dawnski! That is going to be one unforgettable party! and thanks for sharing your ideas too!


----------



## Bethany

LOVE LOVE LOVE the elevator Dawnski!! And much more cost effetive than the other route I was considering.


----------



## dawnski

Someone posted this on the What did you buy today thread. I ran out and snatched this baby up. It is perfect for my hotel front desk.


----------



## bettyboop

Very COOL....
Will you share where you bought this????
thank you,


dawnski said:


> Someone posted this on the What did you buy today thread. I ran out and snatched this baby up. It is perfect for my hotel front desk.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

bettyboop said:


> Very COOL....
> Will you share where you bought this????
> thank you,


I don't know where dawnski got hers but I saw these on the homedepot.com site and some of the stores had them.
Try checking one of the Vegas Home Depot stores.


----------



## dee14399

Saw this post and had to get out of bed and go buy this online. The only store near me that has it is 30 mins away. But I got the last one they had!!! Yea! Will be headed out in the morning to pick it up Thanks for sharing that pic of the phone. Don’t tell my Fiance Im buying props online at midnight lol


----------



## marigolddesigns

Just spent over an hour reading all the posts for this thread! I must say....wonderful attention to detail! How lucky are your friends to be invited! 
Great thread to all who have participated! I'm hoping my Retirement Asylum comes out 1/2 as good! Kind of struggling...abit!


----------



## dawnski

I got it at Home Depot.



bettyboop said:


> Very COOL....
> Will you share where you bought this????
> thank you,


----------



## dawnski

I'm in haunt limbo right now. This weekend we're having teens over prior to homecoming and Sunday the relatives over for my son's birthday so I don't want everything out. Can't give away all my scares! But on Monday, it is GO time for me!

For those doing the dead celebrity or haunted hotel theme, you might find this interesting. For my upstairs, I'm having big band style music so when people walk in, they get the feel of being in a 1930s hotel. But in the main party area of the basement, I'm having all dead rocker music. Every song that is played is because someone in that band has died. I plan to have a board up with the band name, person's name, their instrument, year of death and how they died. Can you tell I'm going crazy because I can't decorate this week? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deaths_in_rock_and_roll
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/27_Club 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rock_musicians_who_died_of_drug_overdose


----------



## marigolddesigns

If any of you live near a Saver's...they have a great prop old fashion phone in black that would work wonderfully for this theme! Just saw it there this morning!


----------



## Paint It Black

"Haunt limbo" is a terrible place to be, LOL. I feel that way too since our HOA wouldn't put up with me decorating before Oct. 1. Inside though, is another story.


----------



## bettyboop

Thank you, PoCoHauntGal....
They had one left in Vegas and I just bought it to be picked up in store. Really cool!!!!!


PoCoHauntGal said:


> I don't know where dawnski got hers but I saw these on the homedepot.com site and some of the stores had them.
> Try checking one of the Vegas Home Depot stores.


----------



## pumptroll

Love all of your stuff dawnski! I am having fun just following your blog! About the statues/busts.. i am assuming that the blood is a type of glue or something? If you are using low lights, just paint over it with white to match the bust and then do the black eye thing. If the light is low, I dont think anyone will be able to see the bump where the blood was.


----------



## dawnski

Thanks! Good thinking, I'll have to check what that looks like with the lighting.


----------



## dawnski

So I think I've reached that obsessive point of the project where I'm like, "Why am I doing this?" 

I decided to turn my office into the check in room because it's right next to the front door. It has french doors and would look great with a table in front and my bellhop. I mentioned to the husband that it would be nice to have some kind of backdrop so you wouldn't actually see all the office junk. He thought that was a great idea. Then I went from one thought project to another. 

I could use sheets over the door. That's easy. Oh no, then it wouldn't be enough space to clear my bellhop. Okay, well I have the hotel wall Scene setters. I could get some PVC and make a backdrop and then put the scene setters on it. That should only set me back about $10. Then I start thinking, that's too flimsy and then people will be able to see around the sides. I know, I'll pick up some pink foam board. Yikes, well that's about $10 a board and I'll need three plus door hardware. Then I get to the hardware store and I have to upgrade to a sturdier board so now it's an extra $45. 

As I'm driving home with foam board sticking out the end of my van, I'm thinking, "Geez, why couldn't I just de-clutter this office for free, you goofball?" Because it has to be perfect, that's why. So now the plan is to put Scene setters on the foam board. Use door hinges for the three panels. Get screws so I can hang up some candelabras and artwork on these walls. I went from a 10 minute project to a weekend project. But I know it will look awesome. Can't wait to build it.


----------



## dawnski

Darn, husband's going to kill me. That foam board is too tall to fit in the office. Either got to find another use or take it back.


----------



## offmymeds

Can you trim the foam board? and don't feel bad, I have learned that whatever project I have going on and I think, this should only take an hour or so.......DOUBLE it, cause it always takes longer than I expect!


----------



## dawnski

I could but I'm lazy. But maybe my husband would rather cut it than go to the trouble of taking it back. I'll have to put on the extra charm for that honey do.



offmymeds said:


> Can you trim the foam board? and don't feel bad, I have learned that whatever project I have going on and I think, this should only take an hour or so.......DOUBLE it, cause it always takes longer than I expect!


----------



## KimandRob

Dawnski, the foam board project sounds amazing- can't wait to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

Here's my goofy bellhop. He is static (well his eyes light up). 
You can't tell from the photo, but the outfit is really covered in 'dirt'. Fresh from the grave look. 
When we decide the name for our hotel, I will add a crest to the hat and jacket. I used a marching band uniform I bought from a local high school. It works good enough for me.
I'm really excited to be working on this theme, and your thread has a ton of great inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, I LOVE him Hilda!!! I think he looks perfect!!!! This is one theme I can't wait to do, everyone has such amazing ideas and talents


----------



## Paint It Black

He's a great bellhop. Bet he will get lots of tips!


----------



## frogkid11

OH HILDA!!! He looks creeptastic ! I absolutely love that band uniform repurposed as a bellhop uniform - that was a totally awesome find. He truly does look "fresh from the grave" and will look perfect next to your animated luggage this year. Now you make me want to reopen my hotel from last year


----------



## dawnski

Hilda, absolutely love your bellhop! That is a great band uniform find.


----------



## offmymeds

He looks awesome Hilda!


----------



## dawnski

Yay, the house is all mine. Just finished all the prep work for the Bates parlor. There are two room dividers on the side wall hiding our dining room hutch. To the right of that is going to be a dessert table. There are all bird items on the side table that Norman has in the Psycho parlor scene. What I'd give for a big owl taxidermy. My taxidermy birds will be on the dessert table.


----------



## Paint It Black

dawnski, it is amazing to me that you are able to transform whole rooms in your house. Really sets the mood for your parties.


----------



## dawnski

Some detail pics. Stuffed the vampire bride and groom into my clock. They fit in perfect.

Mother is that torso I originally wanted in one of my urns. Just threw on a shirt and grandma looking sweater and a blanket to hid the bottom half. Picked up an old lady wig.

The side table has the HTH lamp and tea pot I worked on earlier. 

Found a place for my ghost chair. There is a regular chair (not shown) opposite so two people can hang out in here.

On the opposite wall is one of my starving artist paintings. The QR code takes people to info on Aokigahara, the famous Japanese suicide forest. For those that have been following this thread, I have two portraits of a boy and girl on the far wall of this room. If I shut off our dining room chandelier, the single lamp offers just enough light. I might put a green flood in here if it doesn't make my ghost in the chair disappear.


----------



## Paint It Black

The ghosts in the forest painting is one of my favorite projects of yours this year. I just love it.


----------



## dawnski

Ha, yes, it's a commitment to move things around. But honestly, everyone doing house parties should rethink their dining room. Usually it's a hutch, your table and the chairs. So if you can get rid of a leaf, you can move that against the wall with half the chairs against the wall. It gives you a whole room to set up a scene. We never have a sit down dinner so that room would be wasted otherwise. The rest of the chairs can be part of the scene or put in other areas of the house as seating.



Paint It Black said:


> dawnski, it is amazing to me that you are able to transform whole rooms in your house. Really sets the mood for your parties.


----------



## dawnski

Oboy, I staged my seance room today to make sure everything would work. Here' a pic of the whole room and then I'll break it down for you.


----------



## dawnski

Here is Miss Opal with the tipping table. For the day of the party, I plan to have several chairs surrounding this table and hopefully some guests will try it out.

Spirit Halloween had such a great deal on those AtmosFearFX DVDs. I picked up the Unliving Dead to play on our TV all evening. I originally was going to have it play on my iPad. I'll have to figure out something else for that picture frame. 

The entertainment center is filled with interesting creepy photos and knick knacks. My favorite are the boy/girl zombie busts I made.

I just love my Venetian Victoria character. She fits right in this spiritualist room.


----------



## dawnski

I just love all the curiosities in this section of the room from the mantel down to the table. I think the Ouija table set up may be my favorite area of the house so far. There are two old pictures of boys. These are communion photos of my grandfather and great-uncle. They are right in that time frame for the haunted hotel. This is one party where many of the items on display are actual items we have up all the time. We just love that old time, steampunk style.


----------



## bettyboop

Very Cool......
I also bought that DVD from AtmosFearFX. I FINALLY got it on my iPad and have it Looped so that it will play continually. I plan to hang it behind the toilet in my powder room. Since we have a DJ playing music and dancing, there are not many areas that someone can hear the effects on the DVD.
My question is how are you playing them on your TV? It appears that you have 3 framed pictures on the TV. 
Thanks.

Here is Miss Opal with the tipping table. For the day of the party, I plan to have several chairs surrounding this table and hopefully some guests will try it out.

Spirit Halloween had such a great deal on those AtmosFearFX DVDs. I picked up the Unliving Dead to play on our TV all evening. I originally was going to have it play on my iPad. I'll have to figure out something else for that picture frame. 

The entertainment center is filled with interesting creepy photos and knick knacks. My favorite are the boy/girl zombie busts I made.

I just love my Venetian Victoria character. She fits right in this spiritualist room.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bethany

dawnski said:


> Oboy, I staged my seance room today to make sure everything would work. Here' a pic of the whole room and then I'll break it down for you.





dawnski said:


> I just love all the curiosities in this section of the room from the mantel down to the table. I think the Ouija table set up may be my favorite area of the house so far. There are two old pictures of boys. These are communion photos of my grandfather and great-uncle. They are right in that time frame for the haunted hotel. This is one party where many of the items on display are actual items we have up all the time. We just love that old time, steampunk style.


Love it all!! Was going to ask what the pictures were on the TV Screen, but you answered it. So what do they do? 
I am hoping to just turn on one of the channels on Comcast that are running halloween movies. We won't have the sound on, I'll have music playing in the DVR/surround sound, so cannot run DVDs. 

Love seeing the transformation!! Your's has a more classic look than mine. Very nice. I do love mine too.


----------



## dawnski

Very cool, Bathany, I'll bet it will look fantastic with the dim Halloween lighting. I hate taking day time shots when it all looks so "cheerful!"


----------



## dawnski

Bettyboop, when you buy the DVDs, you have the choice to play it on a wall, window or TV/Monitor. Depending on what you choose, there may or may not be a background. Then you chose horizontal or vertical. Then you can choose one character or all three. For TV it has that wallpaper background.

It has five or six different scenarios and you can choose to play all on a loop. They look at each other, they rot, then each one takes turns leaving their picture frame and walking into the others to kill them. The little girl kills both of the characters. There's a lot of moaning and low infrasound type music.

Spirit Halloween has bundled the AtmosFearFX so it comes with two different DVDs in one box. With the 20% or 30% off coupon it's a pretty good deal. I think this one came with the bloody walls DVD. The ghostly apparitions one came with a silhouette DVD that would be fun for a window.

I may take your bathroom idea so I can use that frame I have.



bettyboop said:


> Very Cool......
> I also bought that DVD from AtmosFearFX. I FINALLY got it on my iPad and have it Looped so that it will play continually. I plan to hang it behind the toilet in my powder room. Since we have a DJ playing music and dancing, there are not many areas that someone can hear the effects on the DVD.
> My question is how are you playing them on your TV? It appears that you have 3 framed pictures on the TV.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnski

We really need to do some renovations at the Hollywood Tower Hotel. The walls are just dripping in blood! Our kitchen is always the hardest room to decorate. It is the highest congregation area because of the food buffet so props are limited to the walls. It's also a nice segue to the seance room off to the left. I put some eyes on the walls too. Not sure if anyone was ever a Fate magazine fan growing up. There was a story about a house where faces started appearing on all the walls. It included some photos that absolutely scared the crap out of young Dawn. So that's my little ode to that childhood memory. http://hauntedearthghostvideos.blogspot.com/2011/08/spirit-faces-allegedly-re-appear-on.html

These blood stickers were found at Target for $5.


----------



## dawnski

I try to have something for everyone at my parties. I'm always trying to find things that relate, that could be interesting for people when they want to take a break from all the socializing. My entrance to the basement (Shining Gold Room) is a tribute to dead rockers. The Dead Rockers Society is playing all night. All my music has someone who died in a band. The stairway going down has all the details of the dead rockers and statistics. 

I know it's kind of crazy but trust me, after people have had a few drinks and they're trying to pretend they're not drunk, they gravitate to these kind of things. Plus my son is really into these kind of lists. He's already digested all of these facts. Now if anyone would like a Microsoft Word copy of this, feel free to private message me with your email. Let me do the work while your friends say, "How did you put this together?"


----------



## dawnski

Yeah, finally getting stuff done. Our living room is set up as a Victorian era room with Rod Serling's Cabinet of Curiosities. The entire room is filled with oddities. This is the type of stuff I love. I would keep this up all year round if I could. The labels are the extra detail that sells the history of these items. Some are real, some are fake. I also like the 1800s nature images of insects and plants. Something that would legitimately be in a curiosity cabinet. For anyone interested, I've been collecting images and ideas for this type of room here: http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-cabinet-of-curiosities/


----------



## Paint It Black

The curiosities cabinet is very well done. The books turned around really makes a good backdrop for all the imaginative details. Love it all.


----------



## dawnski

More oddities for this room. There's a nod to the Twilight Zone's Time Enough at Last. I also have Talky Tina with a note that says, "My name is Talky Tina and I don't like you." My macabre artwork. Still need to put a sign under the one painting. Not sure if I should call it Monster Island or Cthulhu Rising.


----------



## dawnski

Selling the history of the Hollywood Tower Hotel. This is in the same room. Finally have a party where I can bring out that rocking horse. Found that at a garage sale. Really just a wonderfully hideous piece. Fits right at home in this room.


----------



## dawnski

Here is Grandin Road's Helsa. I'm not too fond of her white dress. It's kind of frumpy. She' wearing a Scream Ghostface costume with a maid costume over that. She's got the right amount of gothic appeal for the room. If I have time, I may make her a maid's hat. 

Picked up the lace curtain cheap at a garage sale. This extends over the entire arch, leading into the Bates parlor. To hang, I took threaded it with very thin dowel rods to keep it straight and then just used push pins to hold it up. Then I took black ribbon to give it that Victorian curtain look. I just love how this room turned out.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the Curiosity Cabinets!!! I didn't realize those were real books until I read PIB's comment. Nicely done!


----------



## dawnski

Today I put together my boards for the registration room (office). These are 1 inch thick. The husband cut them down to 7' so I could fit them into the room. For the backboard I pre-cut holes to slide my candelabra cords through. Then I just used a staple gun to attach it. I need to wait until next weekend to put the hinges on otherwise I won't be able to fit in my office. LOL


----------



## dawnski

I'm biting my fingernails. I pre-ordered the Spirit Halloween Undead Granny that is perfect for the hotel party. First it was a Sept. 15 shipping date. Then it changed to Sept. 30. Now it's Oct. 15. My party is on the 18th. Aargh!


----------



## dawnski

My husband did something awesome last night. Our basement has a drop ceiling. So remember my Shining elevator prop? He put his projector up in the ceiling and now I can project my AtmosFear FX Blood Walls onto it. I've got the bloody writing and dripping blood right on the elevator. So perfect! Didn't know how to get a good photo of it. I'll try to get some pictures when I do my "dress rehearsal" the night before.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Loving everything you've done...you have put in so much effort! Your guests will have a blast!


----------



## dawnski

Staff name tags. I'm going as the Ghostess.


----------



## Bethany

Love everything you're doing. So cool. 
And people thought I went all out!!


----------



## dawnski

Nailed it! I am so pleased with how my frozen Jack Torrance prop turned out. This is in our basement window well. I created a tutorial over in the Prop section of the forum. It was surprisingly easy to do. http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...rozen-jack-torrance.html?posted=1#post1694288


----------



## Hilda

I am ROLLING laughing. THAT is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Just took a pic of it at night with lighting. It looks so wonderfully three dimensional. My guests are going to love this.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks fantastic Dawnski. ..love it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dawnski, just dropped into the end of this thread and don't know what else you have planned but that window well view is really outstanding. Off to check out your tutorial.


----------



## shi89

Wow, cool ideas. I think your party idea is so cool, i love the whole haunted house idea. Make sure to get blood spattered sheets, spider webs and freaky gothic candles. I came across this Halloween collection that could help you with some ideas.


----------



## shi89

Wow, cool ideas. I think your party idea is so cool, i love the whole haunted house idea. Make sure to get blood spattered sheets, spider webs and freaky gothic candles. I came across this Halloween collection that could help you with some ideas.


----------



## frogkid11

dawnski, I really love the frozen Jack display. You had a great idea to recreate that part of the movie and your execution is very creative. Thanks for posting your tutorial over in the other section.


----------



## dawnski

Last night my husband and I were trying to find a place to do a wall projection for the Ghostly Apparitions from AtmosFearFX. We had it on a large wall going up the staircase which looked okay. Then by accident, we had the projection running in our living room (Cabinet of curiosities room). Wow! It looked so amazing. The projection spans the entire wall between our two curiosity bookcases. I thought this was a cool room to begin with but now I'm super excited about it. My man is going to put a shelf above our archway so it can play without being interrupted by people walking past the projector. Can't wait.

I have to say that this is the first Halloween party where I have too much stuff. There simply isn't enough room to put out everything I want and I'm constantly rearranging to make things work. I suppose that's a good problem!


----------



## dawnski

Can't believe how lucky I was to find this prop. Only $5 at a garage sale today. She's dressed perfectly for our hotel!


----------



## dawnski

I have so many interesting items in my house this year, that I was able to put together a real good scavenger hunt for the kids and teens. This should keep them preoccupied for quite awhile. This is a cellphone picture hunt. They will have to go through each room and find certain items, take selfies with certain characters, open hidden items, etc.


----------



## printersdevil

Very cool idea. I guess the same could be done with many other things. You have so many wonderful ideas and props/


----------



## dawnski

Ha, this turned out great. Put up that shower curtain with my Psycho shower scene photos. I plan to have blue lighting. I'm sure the curtain will pick up the colors nicely.


----------



## dawnski

Poor Charlotte, she played in a hope chest, got stuck and died. The teens will have to open the chest and take a picture of what they find. It is rigged to scream when it opens. Bwahaha!


----------



## Paint It Black

I think the teens are going to really have fun with your cell phone scavenger hunt. I know ours and his friends would love something like that. Very inventive way to get them involved.


----------



## dawnski

Starting to put all my character props up. I had purchased an Animated Headless Lord from a site called Country Door. It was mostly a piece of crap. the outfit is so cheap and see thru. Plus he totally does not work the way it looks. His head is supposed to be in his hands and then the head turns back and forth with glowing eyes. The arms have no armature so the head just sags down tsk tsking the ground.

But I did like the head. It's actually pretty cool. I cut off the bindings and used just one pole and the stand--a head tripod, so to speak. I took some cardboard to flesh out a torso better. The hubby bought a Spirit sorcerer book where the feather moves around on the book. I had nowhere to put it. So now this dude is my all seer. I think I may put a Swami turban on him later. This is our dessert table for the party.


----------



## dawnski

Okay, I couldn't help myself. I jumped right on this redo. I think he looks way better and the style of the character fits that sorcerer book better. Is it just me or does this dude look a little like David Bowie?


----------



## texaslucky

lol he does look like Bowie. My dad loves him. That is a great book prop with the moving feather. Where did you find it?

I picked up a lot of mom's props today for our party. She will be driving up to our place the morning of the party (Nov. 1 and promised to brings some of her big fortune tellers and witchs, too. She gave us tons of small hanging ghouls, bones, skeletons, body parts and so much. With all of that plus the ton of items from scareme we are all set. I also will be getting a Secret Reaper 2 box.


----------



## dawnski

Texaslucky, the book came from Spirit Halloween. The feather rotates in a circle around the book. It was hard to find at the store. Kept selling out.


----------



## dawnski

Put together my Grandinroad swamp hag and Spirit Halloween Undead Granny. Love both of them and their voices. High quality, especially the hag.


----------



## printersdevil

Do you know what that book is called? I love it. Texaslucky knows that I would LOVE to have this! I will stop in Spirit today.


----------



## Hilda

Dawnski, Did you get the Undead Granny animated prop from Spirit? I ordered one back in the end of August and she arrived today. The motion sensor is not working. I am bumming. I was wondering if you got one and what you thought of it.

EDIT: I figured it out. She's working fine now. Sorry!  (Only I wish she were not leaning over so far. She's practically facing the floor.)


----------



## Hilda

dawnski said:


> Put together my Grandinroad swamp hag and Spirit Halloween Undead Granny. Love both of them and their voices. High quality, especially the hag.


I can't believe I missed this post before posting my question above. LOL I guess that answers it. 
Mine is only working on continuous. The sensor option is doing nothing. I guess I can try to have it replaced before Halloween. That stinks. 
Is your sensor option working OK? Perhaps I am doing something wrong.

EDIT: I figured it out. She's working fine now.


----------



## dawnski

It's called the Ghost Writing Book. I just checked at Spirit and they're sold out. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-ghost-writing-book/



printersdevil said:


> Do you know what that book is called? I love it. Texaslucky knows that I would LOVE to have this! I will stop in Spirit today.


----------



## dawnski

Ugh, I only tried it on continuous on. I'll have to check out the sensors tomorrow. I'm actually having terrible luck with sensors overall. I think they are pretty cheap. That fortune teller head has a sensor but you have to be super loud or jostle him to make him activate. I have a 666 Sign--it looks like 669 until you walk by. That sensor is crap and I can't find a step pad for it. You have to practically shake the think to get it to work.



Hilda said:


> I can't believe I missed this post before posting my question above. LOL I guess that answers it.
> Mine is only working on continuous. The sensor option is doing nothing. I guess I can try to have it replaced before Halloween. That stinks.
> Is your sensor option working OK? Perhaps I am doing something wrong.
> 
> EDIT: I figured it out. She's working fine now.


----------



## dawnski

So I did a test run of my office set up using some of the props in the house. Not sure how much of this will actually stay but darn, it looks good. Ran into a problem with the foam board. I didn't count on nothing being able to stick to it. I had wanted my letter rack and help wanted sign to be on the wall but that's just not going to happen. I used door wreath holders to keep the sign on the wall. The hinges for the walls worked but now that we moved it out of the way, they popped out. We'll be able to keep it together just for the party, but won't be able to keep it for future use. 

Overall I'm very pleased with how it turned out. My computer will be behind this display and I plan to loop old time music for the evening.

P.S. Saw Annabelle this evening. Some good scares!


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped in Spirit store today and they had one of the books with the feather up front on display. I didn't see a price though and never found it in the store. They are in a smaller building this year, but have even more stuff and it was packed!!!

Something like this could be made using the same idea as the moving Ouija Board prop.


----------



## dawnski

I think it was like $35. Actually that was what we planned to do with it, but the magnet wasn't strong enough to work with our Ouija board over it. You could probably make a board with just a paper version over it though.



printersdevil said:


> I stopped in Spirit store today and they had one of the books with the feather up front on display. I didn't see a price though and never found it in the store. They are in a smaller building this year, but have even more stuff and it was packed!!!
> 
> Something like this could be made using the same idea as the moving Ouija Board prop.


----------



## dawnski

A couple more props for the party. Something was needed above our front door. The last remains of a ghostly aviator. Part of my suitcase menagerie. You never know what's going to get checked in at the Hollywood Tower Hotel.


----------



## dawnski

My husband was nice enough to create this last teaser pic for our guests in a sepia tone. Looks perfect!


----------



## StanFam3

dawnski said:


> Okay, I couldn't help myself. I jumped right on this redo. I think he looks way better and the style of the character fits that sorcerer book better. Is it just me or does this dude look a little like David Bowie?


LOLOLOL Indeed, he does! 

Great redo!!!





Man... I want to come to your party!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything looks great Dawnski, I especially love the spider


----------



## Paint It Black

The entryway is spectacular. Great assortment of luggage. The spider crate is perfect.


----------



## dawnski

I don't think I mentioned the whole costume issue going on at the house. We have been encouraging our guests to dress to theme. My son is going as a door man. I'm the Ghostess. My daughter never goes to theme. She is Vanellope Von Schweets from Wreck it Ralph. My husband is the big pain this year. First he was going to be the dead frozen captain of the Titanic. So he bought a captain's hat. Then he decided he was going to be Captain Obvious from the Hotel.com commercial. Decided he needed a better hat and bought some expensive pilot's hat. Then he decided he was going to be a doorman, but our son has a better costume. Now he's switched gears and he's decided to be a devil. 

I'm like, what? How is that to theme? His thinking is that the devil is everywhere. Ugh! So I told him he can be the Mystic Seer from the Twilight Zone episode Nick of Time. I thought it would be cool for him to hand out Mystic Seer cards to people, but that apparently is too much work. 

So instead, I made the actual Mystic Seer box with the cards inside. It's up to him if he wants to hand any out. And I can use it as part of my scavenger hunt with the kids. Made this with stuff in the house (except for the stars--Hobby Lobby purchase). Turned out surprisingly well. Here's the tutorial on it. http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ne-mystic-seer-prop.html?posted=1#post1698144


----------



## dawnski

I just got reaped by Shadowwalker and wow, did she do a terrific job. Look at all these wonderful items. I'll post soon where I put them all in the house. I've already filled up the goodie bags!


----------



## printersdevil

Does your Mystic Seer box actually have a handle that pulls? I think I need a version of that for the Conjurer's Consortium


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> I just got reaped by Shadowwalker and wow, did she do a terrific job. Look at all these wonderful items. I'll post soon where I put them all in the house. I've already filled up the goodie bags!


Wow. That was fast work, I can't believe you've already filled the treat bags! I would love to see pictures after you get things placed. 

I posted a thank you on the picture thread but, I want to thank you again for your enthusiasm and those great photos. It's really so sad that every year there are victims that don't even acknowledge their gifts. I am so stoked that you and your son loved everything. You are going to have an awesome party!


----------



## dawnski

I'll post a sample pic, but you spooked me on the jute. I think I'm just going to keep them open.



shadowwalker said:


> Wow. That was fast work, I can't believe you've already filled the treat bags! I would love to see pictures after you get things placed.
> 
> I posted a thank you on the picture thread but, I want to thank you again for your enthusiasm and those great photos. It's really so sad that every year there are victims that don't even acknowledge their gifts. I am so stoked that you and your son loved everything. You are going to have an awesome party!


----------



## dawnski

I made mine with a cigar box. I set it up so it opens from the top and you can pick out a card. 



printersdevil said:


> Does your Mystic Seer box actually have a handle that pulls? I think I need a version of that for the Conjurer's Consortium


----------



## Hilda

The story about your husband's costume changes is hilarious. 
I hope he winds up with something you are happy with.


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> I'll post a sample pic, but you spooked me on the jute. I think I'm just going to keep them open.


LOL. The fuller they are, the tighter you have to pull the jute to bring the sides together and the punched hole might tear through. That's why I included the little reinforcement tabs and the glue to adhere them on. If they aren't too cram packed, you shouldn't need them. Or you can leave them open!


----------



## dawnski

So my family hates me right now because the house is too scary to live in. This is what greets my family every time they go in the garage. Except imagine it with no lights on. Everyone's jumping at my character props. I've also seen people driving slowly past our house. The only thing I have up is our Hollywood Tower Hotel sign with no other Halloween indicators. I think people think I've set up a B&B.


----------



## dawnski

So here are some goodie bags I've filled with Shadowwalker's notepads and mechanical pencils. I've added mardi gras beads and candy.


----------



## dawnski

Here's my doll head display in our kitchen. Plan to put glow sticks in the ones with no eyes.


----------



## dawnski

Shadowwalker just gave me this nice Twilight Zone sign. I took off the paper logo I had and put this baby up. This is the entrance to our coat room for guests and has all my Twilight Zone images.


----------



## dawnski

Some pics of our staircase. I had picked up for $4 a gold curtain scarf that gave the staircase a touch of hotel classiness. Added some retro hotel signage.


----------



## dawnski

I saw some negative reviews on this little headless kid on GrandinRoad. I bought him on clearance last year. But I really like him. He's taller than I imagined. His neck glows on and off. I added a broach and some cobwebs. He looks great. Not too crazy about the ghost boy in the mirror. I have a story on the wall about how he ended up in the mirror. The story is that there are many items in the house that have been procured by the HTH owner Dewey Todd Sr. that are haunted objects.


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> Here's my doll head display in our kitchen. Plan to put glow sticks in the ones with no eyes.


Love this. It has just the right amount of creepy elegance. Looks like you found the resting place for your new lenticular, too!


----------



## Bethany

Everything is looking great!! Wish I was closer, I'd love to take a tour.


----------



## DarkhavenManor

Really love the look of the goodie bags! And your decorations are all very nicely put together! Definitely enjoying following this thread


----------



## matrixmom

Dawnski - if I did another party, I would def do haunted hotel. Lots of perfectly executed ideas here!!


----------



## dawnski

The centerpiece for the kitchen buffet spread.


----------



## dawnski

Whoa, I don't know if you can see this or not in the picture. I recently posted a picture of this ghost boy window cling that I wasn't too fond of. I took it down thinking I would cut it a little more ghostly. Well, the cling left a ghost image of the boy on my mirror! It looks like a real ghost! I'm so excited! It's up at the top right of the mirror. You can definitely see it and it goes with the ghost story I have written about the boy on my wall.


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> Whoa, I don't know if you can see this or not in the picture. I recently posted a picture of this ghost boy window cling that I wasn't too fond of. I took it down thinking I would cut it a little more ghostly. Well, the cling left a ghost image of the boy on my mirror! It looks like a real ghost! I'm so excited! It's up at the top right of the mirror. You can definitely see it and it goes with the ghost story I have written about the boy on my wall.


How creepy is that? Looks great!


----------



## Bethany

The center piece is great. Nice effect the cling left.


----------



## printersdevil

Love both, dawnski!


----------



## dawnski

The day before the big party. If everyone comes we now have 83 guests. Hubby is taking the day off to help set up all the extension cords, projection stuff and odds and ends. We still have to build and set up the reception area in our office. This morning our daughter announced that her throat hurts and I have a sinus headache today. Definitely can NOT be sick this weekend---think positive thoughts!


----------



## dawnski

Shadowwalker, I just love that frame you gave me. I'm sitting in my kitchen enjoying a tea. The morning sun is hitting it just so. It's so wonderfully gothic, especially with this image. I'm going to have to find a permanent home for it after the party.


----------



## dawnski

Yay, finally getting to work on my outside stuff. I wanted to evoke something that was once elegant and is now abandoned.








I'm going to try and tip that chandelier later. It's kind of windy outside and I would cry if it fell and broke. I think it's going to look real nice at night with the lighting on.








I have to admit, this looks absolutely terrible right now. But I know it's going to be fine at night. The inside lights up with green string lights.








Here is the full walk up display. The undead granny is going to be to the right of the Hollywood Tower Hotel sign.








If I'm real lucky, I just figured out how to put text next to a photo on this forum. I've been asking members who have done that but haven't gotten any replies back.


----------



## offmymeds

That thing is going to scare the crap out of people!


----------



## dawnski

Here are some backyard pics. Kind of a disappointment compared to everything else. Not too many people hang out here during the party so I didn't put my full effort here. Here's where our hotel guests can bask in the cool, night breeze. The scarecrow lights up.








The swamp hag. I anticipate this scaring a bunch of people. Behind her will be another candelabra hanging on the pergola. Not as nice as the front urn one. I'm thinking about laying my John Doe body on top of that outdoor bar counter.








The fireplace. I love that Medusa urn. There is a huge rat in that brick oven. I'll be lucky if that skull stays on top. The wind will toss that baby into the next yard.








Apparently the swamp hag has already found a few victims.








A broad look at the patio.


----------



## dawnski

This may be my last post until after our party. I need to move my registration desk in this office. Once I do that, there's no way for me to get behind. Computer withdrawal! My last craft is this 1920s era poster I picked up at Goodwill. Appropriately bloodied and looking fabulous.


----------



## Hilda

Have a great party! We can't wait to see your party pics!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Everything looks great, inside and out. Don't forget to have fun at your party!!


----------



## printersdevil

Great poster. It is a sign of good things to come. Don't forget to have fun and take lots of photos to share with us.


----------



## dawnski

Some last minute pictures. 

Shadowwalker, don't even ask on the hanging of these pictures. At the 11th hour my husband starts getting sloppy. I had command hooks, darn it! One of my scavenger hunt items is to take a picture of our Activity Directors. 








Party lighted Shining photo. Note the little candy bowl is full of body parts.








Another random room shot








Our Alba the magician poster totally matches the theme this year. The frame is comprised of tiny skulls.


----------



## dawnski

Okay, really, the last post pre-party. I just wanted Shadowwalker to see how I used her pieces. Your Gold Room sign was the last piece to really tie in all the Shining details. I love how the bar turned out. Talk to everyone later.


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> Shadowwalker, I just love that frame you gave me. I'm sitting in my kitchen enjoying a tea. The morning sun is hitting it just so. It's so wonderfully gothic, especially with this image. I'm going to have to find a permanent home for it after the party.


Oh my. That_ is _beautiful.

Since the items I handmade were specific to your one time party theme, I really wanted the other items to be something that could be used for parties to come as well. Knowing the frame fits so well that it can be incorporated into your everyday décor makes me_ extra _happy. I was hopeful that the frame easel of the Gold Room sign would be useful after the party, also.

I absolutely love the way the Gold Room sign displays! Thank you so much for showing me how you incorporated your reapings into your party. Adding the activity directors to the scavenger hunt is another brilliant use of the Game Room sign.

Your entire home looks haunted hotel majestic! Have a wonderful time at your party. You've worked so hard it's time to relax and enjoy now.


----------



## Bethany

Have a blast!! Everything looks wonderful!!! 
(I am extremely envious of your indoor bar & outside bar & fireplace  )


----------



## dawnski

I know everyone has been waiting for some party pics and a synopsis. Wow, this was the most successful party to date! Many of our guests came in period dress. They were absolutely blown away by the decorations. All night I was asked about how long this took to set up. I had some very WOW reactions, especially in the Shining basement. Everyone was checking out the nooks and crannies.

The kids really got into the scavenger hunt. I heard some yelps as kids opened a rigged coffin for one of the items. And several were afraid to enter the Room 237 bathroom. The adults also did some double takes in there. Adults and kids were really excited about the candy cigars and cigarettes!

One of the interesting parts of the party was room flow. Usually there is a huge concentration in the bar and food area. Other areas only a few people browse through during the night. This year, there was a point where I was in the basement and the crowd had thinned out kind of early. I wasn't sure if people were leaving. When I went upstairs I was surprised to find groups of people in all parts of the house. So that was really great to see.

The favorite props by the guests were the undead granny by our front door, the frozen jack, the elevator and surprisingly, the ghost chair. A few people asked where I got that chair. The husband said quite a few people are in disbelief that we're not doing a party next year. It's good to keep them wanting more.

I'm going to post some pics next. As usual, I didn't get too many guest pics. I'm hoping my husband and some friends got some extra shots. I also can't believe I forgot to take pics of the registration room and the ghostly living room. We're doing a teen party on Oct. 31st so I'll have a second chance to get those.


----------



## dawnski

Our Overlook hotel elevator

The husband rigged his projector and small DVD player up into our ceiling and fed the cable lines behind the elevator curtain to an outlet. So no wires were shown. He used some aluminum straps and just kept bending until the projector sat the way he liked it. This gag turned out so well. We used AtmosFearFX Bloody Walls. Because of where the projector was positioned people could practically walk right up to it before their shadow was seen.

The elevator numbers had a see thru section. There is a light stick behind it to give it a slight glow. The elevator button is a kid's fake fire alarm that yodels if pressed. I found a pic of an old elevator button console and put it on top. Kids and adults pressed that thing all night thinking that it activated the projector. The adults wanted to know how we wired it.

The dripping blood was a great effect on the elevator walls. We also had on some regular lighting in this room and it had no effect on the visibility of the images. The lighting you see in the first images is what was at the party.


----------



## dawnski

It was great fun to see people nervous about opening Room 237, our downstairs powder room. I guess after seeing all the other parts of the house, they didn't know what to expect. 
View attachment 224762


The room had regular light which was kind of jarring. I wanted people to be off guard.
View attachment 224763


For one of the scavenger hunt items, the kids had to open the Torrance family photo frame and take a picture of what was inside. 
View attachment 224764


Behind the toilet, I put up a Spirit Halloween doll. She is quite demonic looking. Hums a tune, glows red eyes and moves as she lifts her sewing needle up and down. I set up a story that Hollywood Tower Hotel owner Dewey Todd Sr. had procured her and put it in Room 237 to stop her killing spree. She hums before killing her victim. Anyone that used that toilet got to hear her. I think the adults were more freaked out by it, then the kids.
View attachment 224765

View attachment 224766


I put that disturbing image of the hotel guest and his furry friend on the wall opposite the door (This was made at blockposters.com). There was an unintended gag that unfolded. If people shut the lights off and left the bathroom door open, I heard a few people say, "Oh my God, it's that room." People would glimpse the image out of the corner of their eye, just like the movie!
View attachment 224767


----------



## dawnski

The cigarette girl was next to the basement powder room. There was a green Spirit spotlight on her that also illuminated the Room 237 door sign. 








I don't know who had more fun with these cigars and cigarettes, the kids or the adults. I even heard someone say to a guest, "I didn't know you smoked." Then when he heard what it was, he had to go get a pack himself. I have some extras for the teen party. Hope some parents don't get upset with me.








I hung this image on the wall, just to have something there. It's a mirror with a picture taped to it. The orange and green lighting gave this an impressive glow.


----------



## dawnski

This was in the Bates parlor. This is an after party, next morning shot. Someone left their fake cigarettes on the cookie platter. Just looked funny. This was in the dessert room. I had a plate of Oreo cookies here. If someone came to grab one, those books would play the Psycho tune and a spider would jump out of it. Mrs. Bates sits to the left. One of my scavenger hunt items was to take a selfie with mother--so either way someone would get caught by my gag.


----------



## dawnski

A party view of the Bates Motel bathroom. The shower curtain really made the room "pop."


----------



## dawnski

A pre-party pic of the kitchen leading into the seance room.








I was glad to see people hanging out and trying the tipping table for fun.


----------



## dawnski

Here's a pic of my son, the Hollywood Tower Hotel doorman








One of me as the Ghostess (my name label fell off 5 minutes into the party!) and husband, the prince of darkness. Could not get him to wear the mystic seer label. Darn, I had a cute black lace umbrella that is not in the photo.


----------



## johnshenry

Congrats on a successful party (from a fellow "Hotelier"). I know what a relief it is, and satisfaction that people had fun, you got a good crowd, etc. Room flow is always interesting. We have tried to keep people out of gathering the kitchen for years, including putting _*everything*_, food, drinks, etc. on the other end of the house... and they go get food and drink then come back into the Kitchen. Must be some sort of caveman learned behavior. At least until we crank up the music, then people are in there dancing.

I tool am thinking that these H-parties might be Bi annual things. As you know, it is MAJOR commitment (especially if you have to do bigger and better each year), I basically get NOTHING else done Sept-Oct at least. I need a rest. Congrats again, looking forward to the pics...


----------



## dawnski

Some extra party pics. We had a mix of dressed and undressed. We encouraged people to bring their friends and many of them did not dress. I heard a few comments like, "We did not dress up enough." They definitely felt out of place. Can't believe I didn't get a picture, but my favorite costumes of the night were a couple that came as guests at the hotel. They were wearing fancy robes and slippers with sleep masks on their head. Thought that was so easy and creative at the same time. 

I think we had around 70 guests. All the goodie bags left. I heard some kids excited about the notepads--congratulations Shadowwalker, you actually got kids excited about old school technology. I thought we had way too much food, but it all went. But oddly, very few people ate dessert. I know people were in that room, but I should have circulated it into the kitchen. Something to remember for next time.


----------



## dawnski

Oh, I forgot to add that people were also using the QR codes. We sent out several emails about it so people were curious to use it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

congrads on a great party you sure put a ton of work into it and it looks amazing. 

I am going to have to try this theme for sure !!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow!!! What a party and all the decorations are amazing! You did an amazing job and what a great success 
Got a kick out of the family dressed as the Twins and Wendy and Danny. I love it when the guest dress with the theme.


----------



## frogkid11

Congrats on what sounds like was a huge success of an event. We all really enjoyed the hotel theme last year and love how it offers so much creativity options. It looks like you had as much fun creating this experience as your guests did participating in it.


----------



## printersdevil

Fantastic party, décor and photos. Excellent job!


----------



## Paint It Black

Sounds terrific. I like all the interactive gags and activities you had. What a great time for all your guests. Congrats!


----------



## dawnski

Thanks everyone.

Not sure why the Room 237 pics didn't turn out. Maybe too many. I'm trying again here.


----------



## dawnski

Usually I just do the decorating but this year I tried hard on the interactive element. I think it definitely made a difference.



Paint It Black said:


> Sounds terrific. I like all the interactive gags and activities you had. What a great time for all your guests. Congrats!


----------



## bettyboop

Wonderful, Dawnski!! You did an enormous amount of work and I'm sure that your friends and family enjoyed everything. Congratulations. I love your efforts and enthusiasm. And really enjoyed following your thread from the beginning. Until next year.............


----------



## shadowwalker

Your ability to transform a multi level home into a different theme each year amazes me. But this year...WOW. All the big props, all the little details in every nook and cranny. It takes quite a talent to pull that off my friend! 

Congratulations on a most successful party. Job very well done.


----------



## dawnski

For anyone looking for signature drinks, I had two that were a big hit at the party. 

There's a green drink that I called The Twilight Zone - 2 oz coconut rum, 1 oz midori, couple plashes of pineapple juice - Awesome!
An orange drink I called Mother is 2 oz rumchata and 1 oz Hiram Walker pumpkin spice liquor


----------



## Bethany

Dawnski What can I say?! All the cool stuff you did Amazing!! makes me wish I lived closer, I would have been there, In Costume. 
(Giving you a round of applause) 

I'm doing a drink that is cocnut rum, blue caracao, vodka, sweet & sour, spirte & nerds! Actually called the Fish Bowl, but I am labeling it Swamp Water  then there is the MarGoreRita & the Evil Eye.


----------



## nathancarter

Great recap and photos! Now it's time to sleep for a week, right?


----------



## SpookySusan

Dawnski - this was amazing and so inspiring! Thanks for showing us all your amazing ideas! One question for you - how big of a file size do you need to do make posters on blockposters.com? Where did you find pictures that were big enough? Mine are all too small, so they look blurry when blown up. But your furry friend and hotel guest poster looked great!


----------



## dawnski

SpookySusan, it's one of those things where the farther you walk away from it, the better it looks. The image is fairly grainy when you are in front of it. The Shining twins were real grainy but look fine on the wall. When I can, I'll try to find the images that are wallpaper size (1000 pt size). You could probably use an image that's around 600 pt size and still be okay.


----------



## dawnski

My ghost chair in the Bates Parlor worked out better than I had imagined. Some people had asked about it at the party, but today my Dad put it in perspective. He's like, "But how did you get the ghost to appear?" He couldn't figure it out.

For the party, I put a red Spirit Halloween spotlight on it. It turned the chair a vivid red and the ghost turned extra dark. Pretty cool. But because we had all those projections on our walls, people thought the spotlight was a projection. But when they would go up to the chair and block part of the light, the ghost didn't disappear like they thought it would. I guess no one would think I was crazy enough to actually paint a ghost on a perfectly good chair!


----------



## Bethany

Love it!!


----------



## zombieprincess

This is so amazing that I'm all excited to plan our very first Halloween party for next year!


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> My ghost chair in the Bates Parlor worked out better than I had imagined. Some people had asked about it at the party, but today my Dad put it in perspective. He's like, "But how did you get the ghost to appear?" He couldn't figure it out.
> 
> For the party, I put a red Spirit Halloween spotlight on it. It turned the chair a vivid red and the ghost turned extra dark. Pretty cool. But because we had all those projections on our walls, people thought the spotlight was a projection. But when they would go up to the chair and block part of the light, the ghost didn't disappear like they thought it would. I guess no one would think I was crazy enough to actually paint a ghost on a perfectly good chair!
> View attachment 225524


out of everything you did this is one of my most favorite items you created.


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh sweetie, take next year off, you deserve it! Wow, Dawnski, just WOW! Better yet, redo this theme; it's way too spectacular to use for only one year. Creative concepts, interesting props, haunted settings and interactive fun for your guests. This party had it all.


----------



## Haunted Higleys

You did an amazing job on your party. I love the ghost chair!!


----------



## dawnski

While I wait for the teen party on Halloween night, I'm stuck working in a tiny alcove so I don't ruin the very fragile registration room that's in my office. My husband said I finally got that secret room I always wanted! The dog is not pleased with this arrangement.


----------



## matrixmom

All the things we give up for halloween!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Jaws picture on the monitor? 

Hooper goes into the cage? 

Cage goes into the water? 

Sharks in water? 

Farewell to you ladies of Spain....


----------



## Marza

Wonderful job you have done =)


----------



## dawnski

I could watch that movie everyday!



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Jaws picture on the monitor?
> 
> Hooper goes into the cage?
> 
> Cage goes into the water?
> 
> Sharks in water?
> 
> Farewell to you ladies of Spain....


----------



## HellsKitchenette

What a wonderful job--so inspiring!! I just spent about an hour reading this thread from beginning to end. Congratulations!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have been asked by a friend to do my 2015 Halloween party at there house I think I am going to do this theme over there so going to make sure I pin lots of your wicked cool ideas


----------



## dawnski

Ha, that's great. You're taking the show on the road.



Saki.Girl said:


> I have been asked by a friend to do my 2015 Halloween party at there house I think I am going to do this theme over there so going to make sure I pin lots of your wicked cool ideas


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Ha, that's great. You're taking the show on the road.


Lol ya let's hope I can give it justice


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

My party on Saturday was such a hit! Everyone was so excited about the props and theme. I hope to upload pictures later after I get caught up on some of my paying photo work. I can't thank everyone enough for some great ideas and tips!


----------



## dawnski

Cannot believe it. Woke up this morning to snow flurries. It is in the '30s outside, crazy windy and calling for a snow storm from 8 p.m. to 3 a.m. in our part of Illinois. No hanging out at a fire for our teen party tonight. I just hope they don't feel it's too crappy out and skip the party. What a miserable day for trick or treaters out here.


----------



## dawnski

Yeesh, I am still putting away my Halloween stuff! I'm pretty much doing an overhaul of our entire storage room as I've accumulated too much from this Halloween party. Thought I'd take a break and share some more photos. Our Twilight Zone area. The book on the pillar is To Serve Man. This led to our coat room.


----------



## dawnski

Pics of the outside. On Halloween night we had a huge temperature drop with snow flurries and 70 mph winds. I had to secure the bottom of granny under our urn so she wouldn't fly away. We had about 15 trick or treaters. But perhaps Granny scared them away. You had to get right up close to her to get to the door and she would activate right away. 

On the first picture, the green lights to the left are the Ringu TV. Kind of a disappointment. It was too dark to see. I didn't have an extra spot light for it. The candelabra though was everything I had hoped for. Very elegant and spooky. Definitely set the mood to enter the house.


----------



## dawnski

Here's the registration area. Can't believe I didn't get a photo of this last time around for all the trouble this room was. I managed to keep the walls from falling apart. This is the first room you see upon entering the house.








Here is the hallway leading from the registration room into our kitchen.


----------



## dawnski

Now if you open our front door and look to the right, you see our living room. This was a big highlight of the party. And for our teen party, it was impressive for the parents picking up their kids. You can't help seeing through our front windows and think, what the heck is going on in there? My husband put up a tall tripod/scaffold from his work. It almost reached the ceiling. Then he attached the projector and DVD to the top. I put a curtain up so you couldn't see it when you enter the house. People didn't know how the projection was showing.

These pictures don't do it justice. For the image to span the entire wall looked amazing. I had the HTH TV playing the Twilight Zone episodes. Not my best choice for location but it didn't look bad.















A view of the cabinet of curiosities with Halloween lighting. Love the battery operated LED lights. I really have to get more of them.















Side view of the living room leading into the Bates motel parlor


----------



## dawnski

Here's mother from the Bates parlor. She has a fly on her hand because "she wouldn't hurt a fly." As part of the scavenger hunt, the teens had to take a selfie with Norman Bates' mother. I was surprised how many had no idea who that was. I think only one person said he saw the movie. Can't believe they haven't seen such a classic.








Here's a picture of the ghost chair with the proper lighting. As I'm cleaning up, my husband says, "You're going to get rid of the chair, right?" I'm like, "NO! I can get at least two more parties out of this chair." I made sure to find a space in our storage room where it's not in the way. I think it's awesome!


----------



## dawnski

The Ouija table - The teens had fun trying to call up a spirit. 















Remember Fate magazine? I had an uncle who was into the occult and ESP back in the '70s. As an impressionable youngster, I devoured all of his Fate magazines, Time Life occult series and tons of '70s era ESP books (Boy, wish I still had those as props now!). I'm sure this has a lot to do with why I'm into horror and Halloween today.


----------



## dawnski

Some decor pics from the seance room.


----------



## dawnski

Kitchen pics. The doll head area looked great in dim lighting. The caretaker sign was a big hit. Found that on the Internet.


----------



## dawnski

The Shining room with mood lighting








Our dog Scooby in tuxedo. He had a little top hat but wouldn't keep it on.








My son's Tower of Terror cake








Miss Opal got a little tipsy during the festivities.


----------



## nathancarter

Great!
Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Great photos! Love all your props...your plan came together wonderfully!


----------



## dawnski

Just wanted to add this pic to this thread so I can put it on my Pinterest board. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/


----------



## bettyboop

Did you use the DVD from AtmosFear?

Now if you open our front door and look to the right, you see our living room. This was a big highlight of the party. And for our teen party, it was impressive for the parents picking up their kids. You can't help seeing through our front windows and think, what the heck is going on in there? My husband put up a tall tripod/scaffold from his work. It almost reached the ceiling. Then he attached the projector and DVD to the top. I put a curtain up so you couldn't see it when you enter the house. People didn't know how the projection was showing.





Side view of the living room leading into the Bates motel parlor


----------



## dawnski

Yes, it worked fantastic. I had this one in our living room. I had the Ghostly Portraits one on our big screen TV in our family/seance room. And I had another that did bloody text and walls in our basement as an overlay on our Shining elevator.



bettyboop said:


> Did you use the DVD from AtmosFear?
> 
> Now if you open our front door and look to the right, you see our living room. This was a big highlight of the party. And for our teen party, it was impressive for the parents picking up their kids. You can't help seeing through our front windows and think, what the heck is going on in there? My husband put up a tall tripod/scaffold from his work. It almost reached the ceiling. Then he attached the projector and DVD to the top. I put a curtain up so you couldn't see it when you enter the house. People didn't know how the projection was showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view of the living room leading into the Bates motel parlor


----------



## dawnski

Some additional photos. I took a pink/blue trike and turned it into Danny Torrance's trike. It sat on top of The Shining carpet poster. 








Close up of our Uncle Creepy butler. Simple PVC character prop with Uncle Creepy mask.


----------



## Grey Lady

Dawnski, I love your attention to detail! Very impressive


----------



## shadowwalker

dawnski said:


> Some additional photos. I took a pink/blue trike and turned it into Danny Torrance's trike. It sat on top of The Shining carpet poster.
> View attachment 238896
> 
> 
> Close up of our Uncle Creepy butler. Simple PVC character prop with Uncle Creepy mask.
> View attachment 238897


I remember seeing an in progress pic of Danny's trike but don't remember seeing it finished and on the poster. You did such an amazing job with everything. 

You know...I can't remember if I ever told you this or not. If I did, sorry for the repeat. The very first project I attempted to make was the rug. But it ended up being scrapped. I knew you were making over the trike so my plan was to stencil and paint the rug pattern on a fairly large painters canvas drop cloth. Heh, I wasted soooo much time on that project to end up tossing it. That has to be THE MOST DIFFICULT pattern to replicate and work with! I didn't even consider giving it another try as it was just too difficult and I knew the odds weren't in my favor that the second attempt would fare any better than the first.


----------



## Cloe

I missed this thread last year as I don't have a party I just go all out inside and out. I decided this winter to do a hotel scene so I went through this entire thread for ideas. I've pinned some things I liked on pinterest and when seeing this realized they were your photos. The original pinner tends to get lost but I do want to thank you for inspiration. You really did a great job with this!


----------



## dawnski

Chloe, thanks so much. I really loved my Universal classic monsters party, but I have to say that this one was by far my favorite. If you ever need help or suggestions, please feel free to PM me.



Cloe said:


> I missed this thread last year as I don't have a party I just go all out inside and out. I decided this winter to do a hotel scene so I went through this entire thread for ideas. I've pinned some things I liked on pinterest and when seeing this realized they were your photos. The original pinner tends to get lost but I do want to thank you for inspiration. You really did a great job with this!


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, Shadowwalker, what a job that must have been and I appreciate your effort. The one that got me was the Overlook Hotel hedge maze. Oh how I would have loved to have tackled that element on some level. But I knew when to call "uncle." Adam Savage from Mythbusters recently and very lovingly created the only authentic true to scale hedge maze. Better than the original. It is now part of the official Kubrick exhibit. http://gizmodo.com/adam-savages-replica-hedge-maze-from-the-shining-is-sca-1688636135



shadowwalker said:


> I remember seeing an in progress pic of Danny's trike but don't remember seeing it finished and on the poster. You did such an amazing job with everything.
> 
> You know...I can't remember if I ever told you this or not. If I did, sorry for the repeat. The very first project I attempted to make was the rug. But it ended up being scrapped. I knew you were making over the trike so my plan was to stencil and paint the rug pattern on a fairly large painters canvas drop cloth. Heh, I wasted soooo much time on that project to end up tossing it. That has to be THE MOST DIFFICULT pattern to replicate and work with! I didn't even consider giving it another try as it was just too difficult and I knew the odds weren't in my favor that the second attempt would fare any better than the first.


----------



## dawnski

A little add on to my party from last October. Our family went to Tokyo for a vacation a few weeks ago. Absolutely put Disney Sea on your bucket list. An amazing park, very different from any Disney park you have visited. It's all done up in Jules Verne steampunk style. 

Well little did I know that my haunted hotel version matched Tokyo Disney's Tower of Terror ride. For my version, my house was full of cursed antiquities from the owner Dewey Todd, Sr. And that's exactly how this ride is set up. Japan is not familiar with the Twilight Zone and didn't want to pay royalties. So they created Hotel Hightower. Harry Hightower was a shady and ruthless explorer who plundered many villages for artifacts and antiquities. His last relic was the cursed Shiriki Utundu, your standard cursed Tiki doll. When Harry Hightower rode the elevator, a bolt of lightning struck it and the elevator crashed. Hightower had disappeared, and in his place, was the Tiki doll. The building was closed and eventually to be demolished when it was saved by a New York Historical Society. In order to get funds to renovate the hotel, tours are given. And that is the basic of walking through the ride.








Tokyo Tower of Terror ride








Articles on Harrison Hightower








Closed








The elevator in question.








The tour guide begging me to stop taking photos! Don't they know I have peeps back home interested in this stuff? It was pretty amazing, akin to the Indiana Jones ride. Instead of heading to the basement boiler room in the U.S., the basement is a huge artifact storage area. Items huge and small, the details were amazing. I especially loved one wall which were rows of filing cabinets. Each cabinet marked with the shady deals, type of antiquity or locale--nice touch! Lucky for me everything is in English. The allure of Disney Sea for Tokyo residents, is that they are entering the foreign world, apparently early America.

On a side note, Journey to the Center of the Earth ride was pretty awesome. Sadly the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride was closed. They had the Nautilus parked in the bay. All of these rides were inside a giant volcano, Mount Prometheus that actually would erupt. My God, how spectacular!


----------



## dawnski

One bummer about Tokyo Disney is that they are really lacking in the marketing department. I couldn't wait to get my hands on some Tokyo Tower of Terror merchandise. This was the only ride in the entire park that had it's own T-shirt. There was no hotel merchandise. In fact there was not a single T-shirt or other merchandise that said Tokyo Disney on it.


----------



## CHEFJULI

LOVE the pictures from Tokyo! Oh how I wish I had gone to that when I worked over in Japan! OH well! I would like to visit the Haunted Mansion in Paris as it looks like the house from Psycho! So funny that your tour guide is asking not to take pictures! LOL! Looks like it was a fantastic trip!


----------

